# Pokemon X and Y announced for 3ds



## heartgold (Jan 7, 2013)

Staff edit
Originally a discussion on the upcoming Nintendo direct that was to be about pokemon. The Nintendo direct has happened in a few places now and a 3ds version of the mainline series was announced. Discussion of that starts around page 8. This might be edited with a few details as and when they become more apparent.
A trimmed announcement


----------



## emigre (Jan 7, 2013)

Will we finally be able to move in eight directions in Pokemon? Or dare I say it...move in 360 degrees?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

Can't wait for Pokemon Ranger 2.


----------



## beta4attack (Jan 7, 2013)

I was right on the spot! XD


----------



## heartgold (Jan 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Can't wait for Pokemon Ranger 2.





Guild McCommunist said:


> Can't wait for Pokemon Ranger 2.


#3 is on the ds. 

It's big news if Iwata himself is making a special direct about it. No spin off shits gets this treatment. Full 3D main Pokemon game is huge.


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 7, 2013)

This seems like a lot of effort to announce Pokepark 3(D).


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Can't wait for Pokemon Ranger 2.


 Pokemon Ranger 4


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

I like how we're inserting key words like "3D" into the conversation without any inclination that it's "full 3D" (meaning 3D models not the obvious 3D effect on the 3DS).

A lot of announcements that are "overhyped" are done so to draw attention to a normally uninteresting announcement.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Can't wait for Pokemon Ranger 2.


There's actually three already. 

I just saw this on Nintendo.co.uk, looking forward to a potentially big announcement.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 7, 2013)

Pokemon jp has a countdown lol http://www.pokemon.co.jp/ex/important_announce/

Worldwide annoucement, special Pokemon direct and Iwata. Major news incoming. If it's anything, gen 6 is more likely than spinoffs. Spinoffs are just mentioned in the magazine or just mentioned without any special hype nor tease.


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2013)

emigre said:


> Will we finally be able to move in eight directions in Pokemon?


Up, down, left, right, forward, back, and _time_.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 7, 2013)

So it's 12 in UK time right?
And I think we should be hyped because I think Pokemon is coming for 3DS.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jan 7, 2013)

pokemon stadium 3 FTW


----------



## bowser (Jan 7, 2013)

The rate at which Pokemon games are coming out, you would think its the 25th anniversary.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 7, 2013)

Times:
11AM GMT (UK)
12 noon CET
6AM EST
3AM PST
7PM SST/HKT
8PM JST


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 7, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> pokemon stadium 3 FTW


 
pokemon stadium 3 D


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 7, 2013)

Well that's a nice time:

Everyone under 18 in the UK / Europe is in school
Everyone under 18 in the US is still alseep.

Great timing Ninty.

/sarcasm

Edit: Oh unless it's a Japanese presentation, in which case OK.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 7, 2013)

emigre said:


> Will we finally be able to move in eight directions in Pokemon?


 
Eh, the series is only missing One Direction, if you ask me.

Make it so, Nintendo!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Eh, the series is only missing One Direction, if you ask me.
> 
> Make it so, Nintendo!


 
There's a lot of crossover between the fanbases there.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Eh, the series is only missing One Direction, if you ask me.
> 
> Make it so, Nintendo!


They've already been involved in the adverts. Nintnedo are WAAY ahead of you.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 7, 2013)

mmmm love this kind of thing just to get disappointed :S


----------



## emigre (Jan 7, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> They've already been involved in the adverts. Nintnedo are WAAY ahead of you.


 
Mate, I doubt Gahars would know about a shit UK boyband.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 7, 2013)

iOS ports of the older Pokemon games. 

It's gonna happen.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 7, 2013)

emigre said:


> Mate, I doubt Gahars would know about a shit UK boyband.


I thought that's what he was referring to.


----------



## Janthran (Jan 7, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> iOS ports of the older Pokemon games.
> 
> It's gonna happen.


Emulators. They're already there


----------



## benno300 (Jan 7, 2013)

The dutch site has a description on the pokemon direct: watch this pokemon direct for a lookback at this long time game series and more from mr. Iwata


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 7, 2013)

The direct is gonna be 10 min.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 7, 2013)

What if its VC console release on 3DS. Lol

The meltdown, oh boy. I wouldn't mind replaying crystal.


----------



## Rizsparky (Jan 7, 2013)

heartgold said:


> What if its VC console release on 3DS. Lol
> 
> The meltdown, oh boy. I wouldn't mind replaying crystal.


 
Anything Pokemon for the 3DS would be fine, it is inevitable that we will get a 6th gen Pokemon one day, I'd rather it be a Pokemon Red/Blue 3D remake!


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 7, 2013)

2013 resolution.. Try at least one Pokemon game.. Promise!


----------



## Chary (Jan 7, 2013)

3D classics R/B/Y?


----------



## Coconut (Jan 7, 2013)

Pokemon in Zelda OOT style 8)
I would love them so much for that.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Jan 7, 2013)

The problem with pokemon is that a lush full 3d landscape would be stupid.  One of the main game mechanics hinges on being unable to see what lurks in the long grass/ cave/ water and to have that in a beautifully realised hd world would be awful. As would the other favourite suggestion of "all regions and gym leaders" as you would be vastly over powered before hoenn


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

Weaselpipe said:


> The problem with pokemon is that a lush full 3d landscape would be stupid. One of the main game mechanics hinges on being unable to see what lurks in the long grass/ cave/ water and to have that in a beautifully realised hd world would be awful. As would the other favourite suggestion of "all regions and gym leaders" as you would be vastly over powered before hoenn


 
Not that I'd like a 3D world but presumably areas with taller grass would just have random battles the same as it is now.

Think of it like... any other 3D RPG with random battles, except random battles would only be in clearly designated parts (like tall grass, caves, water, etc).


----------



## Rizsparky (Jan 7, 2013)

a wild rumour appears! Pokemon Rainbow! Gen 1-4 Please be true...

http://www.gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=193851


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> a wild rumour appears! Pokemon Rainbow! Gen 1-4 Please be true...
> 
> http://www.gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=193851


 
Anonymous source with a Pokemon pipe dream.

Sounds legit.


----------



## benno300 (Jan 7, 2013)

Well the considering the dutch description ( Iwate takes a look back on the long time pokemon series and more) for the pokemon direct this could be a possibility,if this rumor is true I would puke rainbows


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 7, 2013)

"*One is an evolution of an older Pokemon Eevee, called Draconeon."*

*LOL nope*


----------



## cotyboy (Jan 7, 2013)

Introducing Pokemon Black/White 3 with the freakin damn same starters,new towns,new pokemon forms,new gym leaders, etc.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 7, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> a wild rumour appears! Pokemon Rainbow! Gen 1-4 Please be true...
> 
> http://www.gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=193851


the lies they BURN


----------



## benno300 (Jan 7, 2013)

@ cotyboy I don't think they would hype it up this much and it would be completely stupid so I give it a 0% chance of happening


----------



## Weaselpipe (Jan 7, 2013)

I get so annoyed at RPG random battles. If you can see everything else, why not a person or creature that is most likely to attack you?


----------



## Chary (Jan 7, 2013)

Coconut said:


> Pokemon in Zelda OOT style 8)
> I would love them so much for that.


The Legend of Pikachu: PokeFlute of Time


----------



## Chaossaturn (Jan 7, 2013)

If iwata doing it, it has to be 6th gen. I wonder if that rumor is true but there has to be more then one version as it very unlikely Nintendo would just make one version (if rainbow is true then I guess galaxy).


----------



## Weaselpipe (Jan 7, 2013)

I always wanted to see Dusk and Dawn, Dawn in which you get blasted back in time after the first gym and dusk to the future. Then you have to flit between the present and whichever era you bought, levelling up and defeating the bad guys. The ultimate goal in both would be getting back to the day before you left to stop the team of usual suspects ruining the past (in dawn you would start having spotted the bad guys early morning, dusk you would notice time changing as you got up late. Plus there are different antagonists).

Original 150 pokes, only with past and future formes. This is something I dreamed up when I was a total stoner about the time crystal came out


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 7, 2013)

Weaselpipe said:


> I always wanted to see Dusk and Dawn, Dawn in which you get blasted back in time after the first gym and dusk to the future.



More than a handful of token differences between the games.... What do you think this is, Zelda oracles or Demi Kids?


----------



## Weaselpipe (Jan 7, 2013)

I know, imagine a world on which the second game wasnt a painful slog!


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 7, 2013)

Keep in mind, Iwata could just be announcing they're releasing 3D versions of Pokemon Red And Blue version or something. its been pretty highly demanded, and quite honestly, Id kinda like it.


----------



## Rizsparky (Jan 7, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Keep in mind, Iwata could just be announcing they're releasing 3D versions of Pokemon Red And Blue version or something. its been pretty highly demanded, and quite honestly, Id kinda like it.


 
I'd prefer this more than a new generation.. but I'm not going to complain what ever it is!


----------



## urashimakun890 (Jan 7, 2013)

Who says it's going to be a new game?


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 7, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> More than a handful of token differences between the games.... What do you think this is, Zelda oracles or Demi Kids?


Demi Kids!!

"Hey, other 4th grade classmate, want to find a magical book and summon some demons?"
"Okay "
"(:"
""
/plot




urashimakun890 said:


> Who says it's going to be a new game?


It's all just guessing, as nothing has been said about it officially.



I bet the folks over there at Nintendo/gamefreak/wherever have fun reading all these wild ideas and rumours from the internet (all regions? no). Or maybe they get tired of it. Probably the latter.


----------



## urashimakun890 (Jan 7, 2013)

I know I know. But maybe it'll be another thing. Maybe Iwata is quitting Pokemon? I dunno, something like that.


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 7, 2013)

urashimakun890 said:


> I know I know. But maybe it'll be another thing. Maybe Iwata is quitting Pokemon? I dunno, something like that.


Iwata didn't make Pokemon though, Satoshi Tajiri (?) did, iirc.


----------



## urashimakun890 (Jan 7, 2013)

pokefloote said:


> Iwata didn't make Pokemon though, Satoshi Tajiri (?) did, iirc.


Haha, I know that, silly. Getting mixed up between Iwata coming to talk about Pokemon. 
But anyways, tomorrow is gonna be the day... (Dec 21,2012 for Pokemon?)


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah^
At the Chotto Directo thingy:
Iwata: Hi everyone!We have decided to cancel the pokémon franchise.
...
*bows*

end

I wonder how people would react?


In any case I think we're on to something big tomorrow, this time it's for real.


----------



## Latiken (Jan 7, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Yeah^
> At the Chotto Directo thingy:
> Iwata: Hi everyone!We have decided to cancel the pokémon franchise.
> ...
> ...


Holy shit, all hell would break loose.


----------



## Chary (Jan 7, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Yeah^
> At the Chotto Directo thingy:
> Iwata: Hi everyone!We have decided to cancel the pokémon franchise.
> ...
> ...


 
And then Nintendo HQ would erupt in flames.


----------



## digipokemaster (Jan 7, 2013)

i would love it if it was a 3d remake of either Red, Blue or Pikachu Yellow version i would love to have a 3d Pikachu yellow version since that was my first Pokemon Game i ever owned


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 7, 2013)

I'd give a slightest shit if this is a new Trading Card Game for 3DS.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> I'd give a slightest shit if this is a new Trading Card Game for 3DS.


 
For some reason though (call me a pessimist) I feel like it'd be half the game the original was. Probably a bunch of lame shit added in and I haven't played the card game since the original generation.

Although it's probably the only card game I'd give the slightest shit about in video gaming that isn't Duels of the Planeswalkers. Or Culdcept, that's decent.


----------



## emigre (Jan 7, 2013)

I really liked the original Pokemon TCG game on Game Boy.

Now I'm going to download it to play on my PSP.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 7, 2013)

The real life tcg is a money pit. Every three years the cards become invaild to play with and thus every three years you have to start your collection over again. It's a beyond stupid rule and is the real reason pokemon tcg never took off compared to the other TCGs.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't know what you guys are going on about. I already know what the announcement is. See, I have a buddy who has a friend who's mom's friend sons uncles daughter works at Nintendo and is best friends with the Pokemon Company. He said... well she said that he said that they heard that the announcement is just an announcement to be announced at E3 2014.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm hoping for the news to be about tougher battles and that team rocket will be a lot more challenging to defeat. Also I want to see my next PKMN pinball for the 3DS. Also PKMN snap 2 will be awesome.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 7, 2013)

> At the moment, the game is called Pokemon garnet and zircon


<<<< dammit can we stop with the rumors


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

The original Pokemon TCG was just a great game. Well structured and a faithful adaptation of the actual TCG.

The actual TCG wasn't that bad either, I still have about 2,000 or so cards from it lying around. I'm sad they didn't try to expand the TCG franchise with some more video game adaptations, like I think some digital downloads would be good for it. Like there wasn't much to the original TCG video game, it was just a few trainers and some bosses. No real overworld or anything that'd take a ton of development/money to make. Just make something like that with the recent card sets in it.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Jan 7, 2013)

Pokemon Garnet? A racist old Pikachu grumbles about a young charmander dating his Pichu daughter.... that is a very British reference, sorry!

The TCG game was great, all the fun of the real card game without any of the having to pick the cards up after angrily throwing them in a friends face when they ask how to use energy cards for the 4th time


----------



## Arras (Jan 7, 2013)

I wonder how many different TCG cards exist by now. I mean, they obviously don't have to add all of them, but since the old TCG game was released, a ton of new mechanics and cards got added. There's probably like thousands of different cards by now. I did a quick google, but was unable to find a number.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Jan 7, 2013)

Didn't Wizards of the Coast get in Nintentrouble for trying to use the TCG to get people into Magic The Gathering? Then the franchise changed hands and it had to be made different to avoid lawsuits from WOTC who had a few near identical games?

I heard this once but it may have been lies lies from tiny eyes


----------



## Chary (Jan 7, 2013)

To all people wanting a TCG 2:

There is one already, on the GameBoy color. It just never got localized. (Translation patches FTW)


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 7, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised in the slightest if its an announcement of a future announcement. Because thats basically all nintendo directs are. 
"Hey guise, did you know Animal Crossing, Fire Emblem, Luigis mansion, and all these other games you want, are coming out sometime in the not so near future? Hope your excited kthxbai."


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> The real life tcg is a money pit. Every three years the cards become invaild to play with and thus every three years you have to start your collection over again. It's a beyond stupid rule and is the real reason pokemon tcg never took off compared to the other TCGs.


 
Welcome the world of trading card games.

Although with Magic they at least support multiple tournament formats you keep your cards from becoming completely useless after a set rotates out of Standard.

Also it's not like you can just play it casually and I'm sure "official leagues" (hard to say that with a straight face for Pokemon TCG) support a Legacy type of format.


----------



## Arras (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh a new TCG game is not entirely impossible seeing as Nintendo did create this: http://www.pokemontcg.com/ The only problem with this game is... you can only play by buying cards in the real world and registering them on the site.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 7, 2013)

Arras said:


> Oh a new TCG game is not entirely impossible seeing as Nintendo did create this: http://www.pokemontcg.com/ The only problem with this game is... you can only play by buying cards in the real world and registering them on the site.


So basically, this entire thing is a ploy to release Pokemon TCG 3DS and force us all to buy Pokemon AR Cards to be scanned by our 3DS'S in order to play the game?
Fucking knew it.


----------



## Arras (Jan 7, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> So basically, this entire thing is a ploy to release Pokemon TCG 3DS and force us all to buy Pokemon AR Cards to be scanned by our 3DS'S in order to play the game?
> Fucking knew it.


Kind of seems to match the whole "we may do free to play" thing, doesn't it?


----------



## McHaggis (Jan 7, 2013)

Guise, I know what the new game is. It's a free-to-play iOS game where you have to get your Pokémon onto various forms of public transport, overcoming various challenges like busy queues of commuters and buses parked slightly too far from the kerb. I know the question you're asking... however will you get your Pikachu onto that bus?



Spoiler



You poke him on, of course!


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 7, 2013)

Arras said:


> Oh a new TCG game is not entirely impossible seeing as Nintendo did create this: http://www.pokemontcg.com/ The only problem with this game is... you can only play by buying cards in the real world and registering them on the site.


 
Not entirely true. You don't get the cards you get in packs on the online tcg. You get a code from the pack and gives you a bunch of random cards. You can actually get unused codes from ebay for 99 cents to 5 dollars. The more expansive the code, the more virtual cards you usually get online. Plus they start you off with like 3 different editable decks to play with.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 7, 2013)

I wonder if we'd be able to watch


chartube12 said:


> Not entirely true. You don't get the cards you get in packs on the online tcg. You get a code from the pack and gives you a bunch of random cards. You can actually get unused codes from ebay for 99 cents to 5 dollars. The more expansive the code, the more virtual cards you usually get online. Plus they start you off with like 3 different editable decks to play with.


 
It's still just sucking out money from some kids pockets.


----------



## Arras (Jan 7, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> Not entirely true. You don't get the cards you get in packs on the online tcg. You get a code from the pack and gives you a bunch of random cards. You can actually get unused codes from ebay for 99 cents to 5 dollars. The more expansive the code, the more virtual cards you usually get online. Plus they start you off with like 3 different editable decks to play with.


While that is true, you can still only play by buying cards (or card codes) in the real world. While you do get some cards to start off with, it's impossible to obtain more unless you pay for them.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> For some reason though (call me a pessimist) I feel like it'd be half the game the original was. Probably a bunch of lame shit added in and I haven't played the card game since the original generation..


Yeah it won't be as good just like how any none GBC Pokemon game isn't as good but still I'd take something else rather than the games in the main series, low effort spin offs like Mystery Dungeon, Ranger, Dash etc.

Also remember SNK Vs Capcom Card Fighters DS and how fucking shit that was compared to the excellent NGPC version was?


----------



## zenallen (Jan 7, 2013)

Well, it could be 3D remakes of the Hoenn games for all we know...


----------



## Valwin (Jan 8, 2013)

what ever it is is 3ds only


----------



## Tekken179 (Jan 8, 2013)

Valwin said:


> what ever it is is 3ds only


 
Came to post this  Excited! Roll on 11 AM GMT. Site bookmarked.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 8, 2013)

Arras said:


> Oh a new TCG game is not entirely impossible seeing as Nintendo did create this: http://www.pokemontcg.com/ The only problem with this game is... you can only play by buying cards in the real world and registering them on the site.



Ignoring what has been posted since and it might not be an entire reason (Nintendo do a very good job of slapping things at the end of supermarkets if nothing else) but there are some pretty strange tax laws when it comes to virtual cards purchased online; some of the magic the gathering stuff was hit by them.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 8, 2013)

Just noticed something, this year marks the 15th anniversary for Pokemon Yellow. Nevermind, I'll shut up.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 8, 2013)

3DS game, yeah 6th gen. 

Gamefreak director masuda keeps linking the Nintendo site to the every region on twitter. Guy says check check check big news. Lol of course he wants everyone to see his new game. ;0


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 8, 2013)

pokemon dash 3D, now you can actually choose a character


----------



## ReBirFh (Jan 8, 2013)

Wake me up when Game Freaks/Nintendo decide to make a full fledged Pokemon entry  for the WiiU and I'm not talking about Pokemon Stadium 3, it's about time to release a real entry even if they limit it to the first gen and the Pokedex is the pefect fit for the WiiU Controller.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 8, 2013)

The only announcement that has been at a perfectly sane and reasonable time for me.
7pm, on a day when I'm not working at that time.
Anyway I'm really hoping that it's a Ruby Sapphire remake for the 3DS.
3rd generation was my favourite, can't be bothered deciding if I like the 6th generation or not and it would be too soon imo.
But 6th generation being announced is pretty likely due to the fact that the black and white pokemon TV series has almost ended.
Oh yeah and since Ruby Sapphire are at the same time as Leaf Green Fire Red, wouldn't it be cool if there was a remake of yellow.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 8, 2013)

What if it's a 3DS enhanced version of a mixture between Black&White and Black&White 2? Pokemon Grey?
that seems the most Nintendoish solution (aka, the less effort involved solution) without doing an spin-off.

The 5th generation is too young to kill it just yet.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 8, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> What if it's a 3DS enhanced version of a mixture between Black&White and Black&White 2? Pokemon Grey?
> that seems the most Nintendoish solution (aka, the less effort involved solution) without doing an spin-off.
> 
> The 5th generation is too young to kill it just yet.


Gamefreak director said 5th gen will be fast paced. Won't be long as other gens. 3DS is due its own main line game too. Can't keep on feeding the DS fanbase.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 8, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You poke him on, of course!


That would have been funny if it was pronounced correctly.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 8, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Just noticed something, this year marks the 15th anniversary for Pokemon Yellow. Nevermind, I'll shut up.


I hope it goes along with this though, a pokemon Yellow 3D classic would be amazing.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

I can't be the only one whose chuckling a bit on the inside about how everyone would be completely satisfied that all this hype led to essentially a lousy 3D port of an old Pokemon game.


----------



## broitsak (Jan 8, 2013)

There's going to be a boost in pages tomorrow..


----------



## Unagi (Jan 8, 2013)

This is a rumor given from a guy at GoNintendo, who got his information from an anonymous tipster who was right about a prior Pokemon leak. 

New game will pay homage to the series, called Pokemon Rainbow.
-It will feature pokes from the four gens, plus twenty new ones (Two to be unveiled tomorrow) and a new Dragon Eevee evolution: Draconeon.
-Graphics are to be clean, with dark lines. Drawn nicely.
-The perspective is similar to pokemon games, and the camera is much more dynamic. 
-Battles will look radically different.

Source: http://www.zeldainformer.com/


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I can't be the only one whose chuckling a bit on the inside about how everyone would be completely satisfied that all this hype led to essentially a lousy 3D port of an old Pokemon game.


 
Don't be surprised, you are the only one who chuckles at a lot of stuff on this site.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

Unagi said:


> This is a rumor given from a guy at GoNintendo, who got his information from an anonymous tipster who was right about a prior Pokemon leak.
> 
> New game will pay homage to the series, called Pokemon Rainbow.
> -It will feature pokes from the four gens, plus twenty new ones (Two to be unveiled tomorrow) and a new Dragon Eevee evolution: Draconeon.
> ...


 
This was posted a few pages ago.

I labeled it as a "Pokemon pipe dream with an anonymous source" and a "sounds legit".


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 8, 2013)

but there are main game generations. So right there that kills that pipe dream


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jan 8, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I don't know what you guys are going on about. I already know what the announcement is. See, I have a buddy who has a friend who's mom's friend sons uncles daughter works at Nintendo and is best friends with the Pokemon Company. He said... well she said that he said that they heard that the announcement is just an announcement to be announced at E3 2014.


Wouldn't that be his friend's mother's friend's niece?


----------



## DeadLocked (Jan 8, 2013)

Unagi said:


> This is a rumor given from a guy at GoNintendo, who got his information from an anonymous tipster who was right about a prior Pokemon leak.
> 
> New game will pay homage to the series, called Pokemon Rainbow.
> -It will feature pokes from the four gens, plus twenty new ones (Two to be unveiled tomorrow) and a new Dragon Eevee evolution: Draconeon.
> ...


I could have bought into this until "twenty new pokes."
I'll eat my hat if this is true.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanatos Telos said:


> Wouldn't that be his friend's mother's friend's niece?


 
Nah you're thinking of the Uncles brothers niece's friends moms boyfriends daughter.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 8, 2013)

Either Pokemon R/S remakes or a game with every region, anything else I don't care about.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 8, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> What if it's a 3DS enhanced version of a mixture between Black&White and Black&White 2? Pokemon Grey?
> that seems the most Nintendoish solution (aka, the less effort involved solution) without doing an spin-off.
> 
> The 5th generation is too young to kill it just yet.


they can announce the next gen, but the game release to 2014-2015


----------



## eyecat14 (Jan 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> This was posted a few pages ago.
> 
> I labeled it as a "Pokemon pipe dream with an anonymous source" and a "sounds legit".


Pipe dream extreme!


----------



## tlyee61 (Jan 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Can't wait for Pokemon Ranger 2.


*Pokemon Ranger 4


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

tlyee61 said:


> *Pokemon Ranger 4


 
You know like about the population of India has already corrected me on this.


----------



## iFish (Jan 8, 2013)

Don't quote me on this, but I'm almost positive it's Generation VI and not a remake. I wouldn't mind if it were a Generation III remake, but I think it's Generation VI


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 8, 2013)

So what time is this for PST? It'd be nice if times were posted on the front page.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 8, 2013)

^You have approx 8 hrs and 50 mins to the reveal.


----------



## iFish (Jan 8, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> So what time is this for PST? It'd be nice if times were posted on the front page.


PST to my knowledge is 3 hours behind EST, so that 3AM


----------



## Sychophantom (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm too lazy to read through everything, but what about an AR version of Pokemon Snap for the 3DS? Now you can take a picture of Wigglytuff poking out of a hobo's crotch! Hours of fun!


----------



## Valwin (Jan 8, 2013)

my dad works at Nintendo i don't want to say Hoenn confirmed but hoenn confirmed


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I can't be the only one whose chuckling a bit on the inside about how everyone would be completely satisfied that all this hype led to essentially a lousy 3D port of an old Pokemon game.


You're right. With all the hype the announcement caused they'll better come with something bigger than Shock Yellow 3D or something similar.
Certainly don't want to see a Yellow remake, since we just got to play that region again in HG/SS.


----------



## ImNotSkilled (Jan 8, 2013)

To me, I'm just amped up for any possible out come. You "Pokemon fans" should be too. Realize that Nintendo loves what they do and I think they might have realized that their customers are right. At this point, they won't release something we don't want. So be thankful for whatever they have to offer for us tomorrow.

-Alex


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 8, 2013)

DragorianSword said:


> You're right. With all the hype the announcement caused they'll better come with something bigger than Shock Yellow 3D or something similar.
> Certainly don't want to see a Yellow remake, since we just got to play that region again in HG/SS.


 
I want a yellow remake.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 8, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> So what time is this for PST? It'd be nice if times were posted on the front page.


I thought I posted a time list not too long ago?? 

It's 3AM PST.

About 7 hours from now.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 8, 2013)

chris888222 said:


> I thought I posted a time list not too long ago??
> 
> It's 3AM PST.
> 
> About 7 hours from now.


 
6 pages and you think I'm going to go through every page?


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Jan 8, 2013)

this have been post a few weeks ago, just watch it...

GameFreak, the company behind the phenomenally successful _Pokémon_ franchise, has sent a Christmas greeting card to the Japanese magazine, Nintendo Dream. Aside from the usual holiday cheer, there’s one thing that stands out about this letter. According to Serebii, “_Junichi Masuda has said that during 2013, they intend to further evolve the world of Pokémon. It’s currently unclear as to what exactly this means for Pokémon games but we’ll bring the announcements as they come._”
What do you think he could be talking about? How big do you think the coming changes will be? What are some things you hope will come to the series for the future? Here are a few things I think would make the _Pokémon_ series even better. 

the source... --> http://www.zeldainformer.com/news/comments/masuda-intends-to-evolve-the-world-of-pokemon


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 8, 2013)

MAXLEMPIRA said:


> this have been post a few weeks ago, just watch it...
> 
> GameFreak, the company behind the phenomenally successful _Pokémon_ franchise, has sent a Christmas greeting card to the Japanese magazine, Nintendo Dream. Aside from the usual holiday cheer, there’s one thing that stands out about this letter. According to Serebii, “_Junichi Masuda has said that during 2013, they intend to further evolve the world of Pokémon. It’s currently unclear as to what exactly this means for Pokémon games but we’ll bring the announcements as they come._”
> What do you think he could be talking about? How big do you think the coming changes will be? What are some things you hope will come to the series for the future? Here are a few things I think would make the_Pokémon_series even better.
> ...


Gamerzhell already made a thread for this in the 3DS section.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 8, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> 6 pages and you think I'm going to go through every page?


No, I'm just saying how fast these pages go. 

I remember posting not too long ago, and now it's way behind.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm not saying it's aliens, but it's aliens.



ShadowSoldier said:


> I want a yellow remake.


 
A yellow remake?
Uh... well that'd be the one main series Pokémon game I would not buy tbh.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## tofast4u (Jan 8, 2013)

6 more hours


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Jan 8, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


>



This one is really good!!


----------



## heartgold (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm leaving for work now, so I can't watch the live direct nor post a thread. Anyhow I hope I hear something good when I report back. 6th gen I say.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 8, 2013)

Damn I'm so going to turn on the AC, lie on my bed and tune into the direct from my Note 2.

It feels great living in a place just 1 hour before Japan time. XD


----------



## heartgold (Jan 8, 2013)

Yesss 6th gen is finally here. Look at neogaf posts. It's coming from Masuda who usually posts a blog before revealing a gen and says the time as finally come.

The guy who directs ALL of the core Pokemon games we know and love is really hyped about it.

http://www.gamefreak.co.jp/blog/dir_english/?p=556^ Masuda new announcement (probably Gen VI)
http://www.gamefreak.co.jp/blog/dir_english/?m=201202^ Masuda right before Black and White 2 announcement
http://www.gamefreak.co.jp/blog/dir_english/?m=201001^ Masuda Black and White announcement
http://www.gamefreak.co.jp/blog/dir_english/?m=200905^ Maduda HeartGold and SoulSilver announcement
http://www.gamefreak.co.jp/blog/dir_english/?m=200805^ Masuda announcing Platinumhttp://www.gamefreak.co.jp/blog/dir_english/?m=200410^ Masuda announcing Diamond / PearlYeah, this guy only tends to make an entry in his blog for the major Pokemon anouncements, not spinoff titles.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 8, 2013)

...That still doesn't confirm shit. lol, it could still be something awesome like Pokemon Snap 3DS, or just a new title like Pokemon Pinball or some shit.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm glad that I'll be able to see this, but why does it have to be so early?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 8, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> I'm glad that I'll be able to see this, but why does it have to be so early?


 
Because it's going by Japanese time...


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 8, 2013)

Conveniently, I'm staying up tonight. I'll be watching. Definitely.

If it's Gen6 on the 3DS or any sort of Ruby/Sapphire remake, consider it a preorder.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 8, 2013)

Wait I'm in Japan, so what time can I be able to see it?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 8, 2013)

Canonbeat234 said:


> Wait I'm in Japan, so what time can I be able to see it?


 
Regular time, 8pm.


----------



## DroRox (Jan 8, 2013)

Staying up til three? No biggie.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 8, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Regular time, 8pm.



Thanks, SS.


----------



## Lanlan (Jan 8, 2013)

About two hours left, if I used that timezone converter thing right.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Jan 8, 2013)

So far we have ascertained that pokemon fans will be happy with...

A hasty port of a 15 year old game, despite that game being a poor cash-in to the anime
A hasty port of an 11 year old game that most of them still play on emulators
Any of the spinoff games, in which pokemon are added to a sub-par-for-it's-genre game to get money
A new game
The entire staff of Game Freak violating their mothers in front of them
Pokemon Snap 3dU

Whatever the announcement is, GBATemp is due a 300+ page 'official hype thread'


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 8, 2013)

Weaselpipe said:


> The entire staff of Game Freak violating their mothers in front of them


Ok, I'll admit it, I lol'd.

I want next gen or this rainbow think (maybe).


----------



## Tekken179 (Jan 8, 2013)

NVM.....

Super excited for whatever it will be


----------



## Weaselpipe (Jan 8, 2013)

Can we all stop reporting Rainbow please?!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2013)

Tekken179 said:


> -Snip-


That has been posted various times already (many variants with the main info anyways).
Thank though.


----------



## Tekken179 (Jan 8, 2013)

Ah sorry, never really noticed on phone atm =\ just a copy of what I had read from David's N3DS blog.


----------



## McHaggis (Jan 8, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> That would have been funny if it was pronounced correctly.


Damn...


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 8, 2013)

It's up


----------



## Snailface (Jan 8, 2013)

They're going through the history of Pokemon. This hints toward a reboot 
They're bringing up connectivity alot as well


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 8, 2013)

lol... legendaly pokemon... am I terrible for laughing about the l/r problems of the Japanese?

now it comes, 3ds


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 8, 2013)

GEN 6 !!!!
and skates?

WTF @naming O___o


----------



## Snailface (Jan 8, 2013)

3ds
and good graphics! 

Called Pokemon X and Pokemon Y
lol


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll be waiting out for Pokemon Z


----------



## iFish (Jan 8, 2013)

emigre said:


> Will we finally be able to move in eight directions in Pokemon? Or dare I say it...move in 360 degrees?


Mother fucker you are right.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 8, 2013)

Dat name... Guess out with colors, in with letters :|


----------



## Arras (Jan 8, 2013)

Worldwide simultaneous release, that has to be a first for Pokemon.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 8, 2013)

Pokemon X and Pokemon Y have got to be the worst names ever for a main series game.

But the game looks really cool. Based of Paris I guess.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 8, 2013)

New game not reboot, is this correct?


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 8, 2013)

And this year too. Well, I gotta say Nintendo, as long as you dont push this back like other games, your on your way to doing better and better things for your handheld finally. Im pretty stoked!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 8, 2013)

The battling actually looks good this time around. Hmm... could this be the title that gets me back into pokemon?


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 8, 2013)

That's enough to see to pick up at launch.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Jan 8, 2013)

nintendo just sold an shit load of 3ds with that announcement lol


----------



## Walker D (Jan 8, 2013)

interesting...

all pokemons are not sprites anymore


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 8, 2013)

YES!!! 6 GEN!
And what's more awesome is that the pokemons are not bad like the 5th gen was


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 8, 2013)

Arras said:


> Worldwide simultaneous release, that has to be a first for Pokemon.


If only that would be such a great thing... it's not like most people even do trades over borders. When I realized I'd be stuck with Japanese names, I never ever had another trade with japan anyway...




GamerzHell9137 said:


> YES!!! 6 GEN!
> And what's more awesome is that the pokemons are not bad like the 5th gen was


 

you don't think the weird legendary they took from princess mononoke is bad?


also... t-10 minutes until the new starters are being raped... online and stuff


----------



## Naridar (Jan 8, 2013)

Looking good so far. Starters look a bit wierd, but we'll get used to them too, I guess. The legendaries, however, don't make much sense to me: a bird and a stag? What could they possibly represent (probably earth and sky, but that was done with Groudon, Kyogre and Rayquaza)?


----------



## saberjoy (Jan 8, 2013)

I Bet the devs went like this... "so peeps what do we name these two new games??................FUCK THIS SHIT lets just name em Pokemon X and [email protected][email protected]


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 8, 2013)

I suggest this thread be renamed to Pokemon X and Y hype thread to save us having to have multiple threads like we always do.


----------



## Arras (Jan 8, 2013)

At least we know why it was a global announcement now. No more seeing pictures and stuff of the Japanese version, knowing you'll only be able to play it in like 6 months. It looks like stuff might have finally gotten a significant graphics makeover (3D environments and 360 degree movement, fuck yeah)


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 8, 2013)

X and Y huh?
You mean like chromosomes, XX and XY indicating female and male respectively?

That fire Fennec pokémon is looking swag. Even the Toad has his charm, and that unusual grass squirrel thing.

The legendaries might top Dialga and Palkia for ridiculous though, after Reshiram and Zekrom were just fine.


----------



## Arras (Jan 8, 2013)

Naridar said:


> Looking good so far. Starters look a bit wierd, but we'll get used to them too, I guess. The legendaries, however, don't make much sense to me: a bird and a stag? What could they possibly represent (probably earth and sky, but that was done with Groudon, Kyogre and Rayquaza)?


Stag = X shaped, Bird = Y shaped, duh.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 8, 2013)

What's this? Who's countries are excluded? :o
contradiction fail lol


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 8, 2013)

I'll definitely miss having sprites and all but hey, can't have 'em all. Full 3D looks really smooth and awesome on this one


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 8, 2013)

Tbh, chromosomes came to mind, but that probably has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Chaossaturn (Jan 8, 2013)

Watch nintendo direct and pokemon x & y look's amazing, it 3d cel shaded just how I hope it would look. I guess the reason the games are getting the same worldwide release date is because perhaps there keeping the original japanese names of the pokemon, it about time.


----------



## saberjoy (Jan 8, 2013)

Arceus had intercourse with a deer it seems.....


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 8, 2013)

saberjoy said:


> I Bet the devs went like this... "so peeps what do we name these two new games??................FUCK THIS SHIT lets just name em Pokemon X and [email protected][email protected]


 
Could be interesting. It could coincide with the generation of people these days who started out with the series as the X and Y generation with this generation of people being generation Z. Or the two legendary pokemon are both male (x) and female (y).


----------



## Rockym (Jan 8, 2013)

So do you think the 3DS will be fully hacked by October?  Or will we finally have a Pokemon release without the Poketards begging for a dump?


----------



## Walker D (Jan 8, 2013)

Snailface said:


> What's this? Who's countries are excluded? :o
> contradiction fail lol


 
Brazil is one of them ...not a doubt


----------



## Forstride (Jan 8, 2013)

Was not expecting that AT ALL.  Aside from the names (I mean, they're not horrible, but they just seem so unoriginal, unless they tie in with the game at some point), it looks pretty fucking sweet.


----------



## ImNotSkilled (Jan 8, 2013)

Time to buy a 3ds:/


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 8, 2013)

Chaossaturn said:


> Watch nintendo direct and pokemon x & y look's amazing, it 3d cel shaded just how I hope it would look. I guess the reason the games are getting the same worldwide release date is because perhaps there keeping the original japanese names of the pokemon, it about time.


 

.. lol wat? no. it's not like they took 6 months to release games overseas because they couldn't think of pokemon names fast enough. just wait, we'll get all the weird names we came to expect from this series


----------



## Chaossaturn (Jan 8, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> .. lol wat? no. it's not like they took 6 months to release games overseas because they couldn't think of pokemon names fast enough. just wait, we'll get all the weird names we came to expect from this series


 
I hope not  I want the Japanese names or at the very least a option for Japanese names.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 8, 2013)

In case some people missed this, here's an official vid of the announcement. Minus the history lessons.


----------



## Tekken179 (Jan 8, 2013)

i JIZZED.


----------



## PyroSpark (Jan 8, 2013)

CAME. EVERYWHERE. SO GODLIKE.


----------



## Chaossaturn (Jan 8, 2013)

Also I wonder if this is going to be a new start (you wont be able to trade your pokemon from old games).


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 8, 2013)

iFish said:


> Mother fucker you are right.


 
I wouldn't be so sure about that. As in this video at 0:58 Still up for debate though.

[/quote]


----------



## Snailface (Jan 8, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> In case some people missed this, here's an official vid of the announcement. Minus the history lessons.



Wow it looks even better a second time. 

Conclusion -- This October, a few 3ds's will be sold.


----------



## Vanth88 (Jan 8, 2013)

Chaossaturn said:


> Also I wonder if this is going to be a new start (you wont be able to trade your pokemon from old games).


I hope so I keep getting tired of all of these pokemon games. I just now started playing Pokemon Black Version 2 and had to drop Pokemon Black and Pokemon Soulsilver. I'd like to actually get all of the pokemon but there's like what 500+ now? I've only got about 30.. 30!


----------



## Fluto (Jan 8, 2013)

RupeeClock said:


> X and Y huh?
> You mean like chromosomes, XX and XY indicating female and male respectively?
> 
> That fire Fennec pokémon is looking swag. Even the Toad has his charm, and that unusual grass squirrel thing.
> ...


My thoughts exactly.

also 


Spoiler


----------



## bezman (Jan 8, 2013)

Can't freakin' wait!!!
I thought it would have been a Ruby/Sapphire re-make
I was actually hoping it would have been a combination of Pokemon Colosseum/XD and Pokemon Stadium, but i'm still stoked about pokemon X and Y. BRING 'EM ON!!! 

Possible English names for the two Legendaries?!?!?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 8, 2013)

HNNNG MOTHERFUCKER DO YOU SEE THAT? THAT'S MOTHERFUCKING POKEMON, _*IN 3D!!!!!!*_ 
DAT NEW GAMEPLAY
DAT NEW WORLD
DAT 3D
DAT BATTLE SYSTEM
HNNNG!!!!!!!!!!!!!
10/10 3DS CONFIRMED FOR THE BEST CONSOLE EVER, POKEMON X/Y CONFIRMED FOR GOTYAY 2013!!! GBATEMP WILL LIVE!!!!!!


----------



## Forstride (Jan 8, 2013)

The X and Y represent the two legendaries shown in the trailer, which I'm assuming are the most important ones in the game.


----------



## emigre (Jan 8, 2013)

X and Y? Will Coldplay do the soundtrack?


----------



## cotyboy (Jan 8, 2013)

Where's Pokemon Z?
Is dat lollerskates?
deym our world needs new species, i dont wanna see another candle,icecream,trashbag etc
what season did that deerling evolved from?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 8, 2013)

Another thought, it could be called X and Y and the inevitable Z because of the 3D. X and Y for 2D and the Z plane bringing it into 3D. A playon perhaps?


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 8, 2013)

Wonder if they are still doing triple battles? Also, if a Pokemon dodge an attack, would it show it or just say "miss"? I think phone calls should be back in the game.

Either Froakie or Fennekin would be mine.


----------



## ekko25 (Jan 8, 2013)

Gen 6 is looking good. The in-battle models look great. Fennekin is my starter of choice.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Jan 8, 2013)

My hat has been eaten. This looks... actually... different? I don't like the legs on the people though.

X and Y are better names than colours anyway, remember the facepalming we all did at Black and White?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 8, 2013)

Vanth88 said:


> I'd like to actually get all of the pokemon but there's like what 500+ now?


 
649 as of BW/Gen5.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 8, 2013)

So happy that they are actually ditching the sprites for the 3D. Looks good for a pokemon game.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 8, 2013)

X and Y... when I was reading that not watching the announcement I thought the names just hadn't been announced yet.
Also: WATER STARTER NOOO!!!! WAHT R U DOIN'?  I always choose water and its this crappy toad thing. I'd go for Fire but that goes against all I know now.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 8, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Another thought, it could be called X and Y and the inevitable Z because of the 3D. X and Y for 2D and the Z plane bringing it into 3D. A playon perhaps?


Nah man, instead the sequels will be X2 and Y2.


----------



## iFish (Jan 8, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about that. As in this video at 0:58 Still up for debate though.


[/quote]
You're right. I might be incorrect.


----------



## solarsaturn9 (Jan 8, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> Nah man, instead the sequels will be X2 and Y2.


 
Nah bro, XX and XY


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't know about you guys, but does the dude remind you of Hilbert of BW?

And while Froakie may be my least favourite, I still think Froakkie > Oshawott

*runs away*


----------



## Snailface (Jan 8, 2013)

Official site:
http://www.pokemon.com/pokemonxy/en-us/


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 8, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> Nah man, instead the sequels will be *X2* and Y2.


 
X2... = X-Men 2...


----------



## cotyboy (Jan 8, 2013)

Jamstruth said:


> X and Y... when I was reading that not watching the announcement I thought the names just hadn't been announced yet.
> Also: WATER STARTER NOOO!!!! WAHT R U DOIN'?  I always choose water and its this crappy toad thing. I'd go for Fire but that goes against all I know now.


me either, for all the water based animals in the world why a frog


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 8, 2013)

^ Froakie is awesome looking. Do you go something against frogs? 


And we still may not get full movement, but I'm fine with that.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 8, 2013)

oh damn, X and Y, I get it
x axis and y axis create a 2 dimensional space

third legendary Z makes it 3 dimensional like 3DS ... lol


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 8, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> oh damn, X and Y, I get it
> x axis and y axis create a 2 dimensional space
> 
> third legendary Z makes it 3 dimensional like 3DS ... lol



Can't we have i and make it imaginary?



Chaossaturn said:


> I hope not  I want the Japanese names or at the very least a option for Japanese names.



Far be it for me to question such things but why? Most of the names seem to be puns and wordplay and that seems to defeat the object.
Edit- disclaimer- my knowledge of Japanese pokemon begins and ends with my once watching this


----------



## Valwin (Jan 8, 2013)

wait so the rumors were true OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 8, 2013)

And here I was expecting it to be another huge let down like B/W 2, only for it to turn out to be awesome on toast. Never looked better. I hope they upgrade the cries as well as the graphics though. Pikachu can clearly speak so I don't want any of those monophonic ringtone cries we've had for over a decade.


----------



## emigre (Jan 8, 2013)

In fairness, it really is encouraging to see some evolution on the series. Since Gen 2, I've always felt the Pokemon series has been creatively bankrupt. So, it is good to see Game Freak are seemingly dedicated to incorporating change. Shame, the trailer doesn't confirm whether we can finally move in EIGHT DIRECTIONS.

And yeah, the grass and water starters look ridiculous.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 8, 2013)

also why is bianca a pokemon


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 8, 2013)

emigre said:


> In fairness, it really is encouraging to see some evolution on the series. Since Gen 2, I've always felt the Pokemon series has been creatively bankrupt. So, it is good to see Game Freak are seemingly dedicated to incorporating change. Shame, the trailer doesn't confirm whether we can finally move in EIGHT DIRECTIONS.
> 
> And yeah, the grass and water starters look ridiculous


 
may I ask, where exactly you see this so called creative change?
It's still just pokemon. it still looks like you move on a chessboard. battles are still turn taking like before. ok, they are now in celshading 3D (which reminded me a lot at the models they use in prof. layton). the perspective seems to change randomly as it did since black and white... and though we can only guess its about gym leaders, an evil team and the france branch of the pokemon league, it seems pretty much the same as before, doesn't it?


----------



## DragorianSword (Jan 8, 2013)

Holy crap! That certainly is a huge jump for the francise!
And here I thought ninty was going to make another slightly better looking game than B2/W2!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 8, 2013)

I can't wait for this, but I really hope X and Y are just placeholders, they don't sound like real names.
I'm kind of disappointed that they didn't do more with the graphics, the 3DS is capable of much more than that. But I didn't really expect any more since this keeps it in the same style as previous generations.
However, something with graphics like the GC/Wii games, perhaps even improved more would look great on the 3DS.

And judging from the starters, the lineup of new Pokemon is probably gonna be the worst one yet. The Grass starter looks like a different Pokemon in a green costume, and Froakie just looks bad, the head's shape is all weird and the name is retarded. So I guess my starter is decided... easiest starter choice yet.



DragorianSword said:


> Holy crap! That certainly is a huge jump for the francise!
> And here I thought ninty was going to make another slightly better looking game than B2/W2!


To me that's pretty much what this is. All they did was change the characters to 3D and improve the textures. But they haven't shown what the battle screen is like, it might still be in 2D. They showed attacks, but they might be part of a cutscene and not what the normal battle screen looks like.
Edit: Oh, and they make better use of camera angles, which means this game will probably make great use of the 3D effect.



porkiewpyne said:


> I don't know about you guys, but does the dude remind you of Hilbert of BW?
> 
> And while Froakie may be my least favourite, I still think Froakkie > Oshawott
> 
> *runs away*


I prefer Oshawott. Especially after it evolves.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 8, 2013)

Well, shit. That looks alright, actually... Nintendo stepping it up... the end is nigh.

Also, I'd like to remind everybody about a conversation we had last month:

"RARARA SPRITES ARE AN ARTISTIC CHOICE RARARA NO TO 3D IN POKEMON. NEVER GONNA HAPPEN!" <--- Remember that?


----------



## ov3rkill (Jan 8, 2013)

YES! FINALLY! Perhaps my 4th Pokemon game to be played since yellow, blue and red. LOL!


----------



## emigre (Jan 8, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> may I ask, where exactly you see this so called creative change?
> It's still just pokemon. it still looks like you move on a chessboard. battles are still turn taking like before. ok, they are now in celshading 3D (which reminded me a lot at the models they use in prof. layton). the perspective seems to change randomly as it did since black and white... and though we can only guess its about gym leaders, an evil team and the france branch of the pokemon league, it seems pretty much the same as before, doesn't it?


 
I'm proclaiming cautious optimistic not utmost revolution. The use of 3D feels very refreshing compared to the last decade. The fact it feels refreshing is what encourages me which I haven't felt since Gen 2. I'm not going to make a lasting judgement on whether I'll buy this or not till I hear more details. If there are significant changes than great. If there aren't than I'll criticise it. I do try and give everything a chance.


----------



## DaniPoo (Jan 8, 2013)

What did I tell ya! Hah! This was no remake it's a new 3ds game just like I guessed it would be!
This is just what I imagined. Even the art style. Damn nintendo good work!


----------



## ov3rkill (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh noes! Why October?!?! By the way, I'm not familiar with those Pokemons, what are the names of the legendary Pokemons featured in the video?


----------



## lewyp1 (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm not going to lie, I came slightly lmao, looks like i've got until October to get a 3DS


----------



## Valwin (Jan 8, 2013)

i guess in October sony pulls the vita out of the market


----------



## Naridar (Jan 8, 2013)

The game might be based on the entirety of Europe, with Gen 5 being based on the U.S. That Paris-lookalike town could be just one, with others similar to other European cities. Here's hoping for large cities in a Pokemon game based on Rome, London, Barcelona, Brussels (and hopefully also Budapest, hey I can dream can't I?)


----------



## indask8 (Jan 8, 2013)

October for Japan or worldwide?

Anyway, because of the goddamn region lock I wont be able to play it in japanese like I did with the two previous gen  (or I hope, the region lock will be bypassed by the "hack", or I invest in a japanese 3DS XL).


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 8, 2013)

This actually looks good so far.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 8, 2013)

indask8 said:


> October for Japan or worldwide?
> 
> Anyway, because of the goddamn region lock I wont be able to play it in japanese like I did with the two previous gen  (or I hope, the region lock will be bypassed by the "hack", or I invest in a japanese 3DS XL).


world wide


----------



## Sop (Jan 8, 2013)

Veho said:


> Up, down, left, right, forward, back, and _time_.


Don't forgot kata, delta, zant, ana, upsilon and wint.


----------



## indask8 (Jan 8, 2013)

Valwin said:


> world wide


 
Nice.

9 month to wait, for my new 3DS baby game.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 8, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> may I ask, where exactly you see this so called creative change?
> It's still just pokemon. it still looks like you move on a chessboard. battles are still turn taking like before. ok, they are now in celshading 3D (which reminded me a lot at the models they use in prof. layton). the perspective seems to change randomly as it did since black and white... and though we can only guess its about gym leaders, an evil team and the france branch of the pokemon league, it seems pretty much the same as before, doesn't it?


 
uh, that's what pokemon is.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 8, 2013)

This is seriously making me consider getting a 3DS.

I don't want to get a 3DS just for one game, but... come on.  Pokemon main-series 3DS game, 3D battles and everything.


----------



## Issac (Jan 8, 2013)

Legendaries in X and Y looks like the X and Y in the title right... Then, The thrid legendary Z will be a snake... I'm calling it!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 8, 2013)

DaniPoo said:


> What did I tell ya! Hah! This was no remake it's a new 3ds game just like I guessed it would be!
> This is just what I imagined. Even the art style. Damn nintendo good work!


A R/S/E remake would have been just as good though. Those were some of my favorite Pokemon games, and they would look great in celshaded 3D. Especially the underwater parts.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 8, 2013)

Great so they ran out of colors so now it's Pokemon chromosomes


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 8, 2013)

Rydian said:


> This is seriously making me consider getting a 3DS.
> 
> I don't want to get a 3DS just for one game, but... come on. Pokemon main-series 3DS game, 3D battles and everything.


You have until October to decide.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 8, 2013)

Sagat said:


> You have until October to decide.


Yeah, and hopefully more 3DS games come out that I want before/around that time too...


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 8, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Great so they ran out of colors so now it's Pokemon chromosomes


Lol, that made my day. I'm guessing breeding will be a big part of this game.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 8, 2013)

D: Dammit. Now I want a 3DS.


ov3rkill said:


> Oh noes! Why October?!?! By the way, I'm not familiar with those Pokemons, what are the names of the legendary Pokemons featured in the video?


They're the new legendaries, we don't know their names yet.


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 8, 2013)

Probably going with the fire starter this time.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

I guess it looks alright in 3D but I do worry that the battles will be Pokemon Stadium-type slow and boring or with that dynamic camera it'll be almost nauseating at times.

While it seems like a visual evolution, I seriously doubt it's a gameplay evolution. So it'll be fine with the fans who'd buy it regardless but it won't be drawing in longtime skeptics.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't know why, I kinda like the grass starter very much. Looks cute as well. The fire one isn't so bad too.

As for toadie, well... It's still OK but...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

The starter Pokemon have always looked fucking terrible honestly. As much as I love Gen II the starters were so boring and the worst in the series. I'd say the only memorable starters would be Gen I and Gen IV.


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 8, 2013)

I wouldn't call myself a Pokemon fanatic, but I do like the rpg aspect of the game.

I'll be picking this up on release.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The starter Pokemon have always looked fucking terrible honestly. As much as I love Gen II the starters were so boring and the worst in the series. I'd say the only memorable starters would be Gen I and Gen IV.


It's like we have Imakuni, Vulpix on a diet, and Mudkip's awkward puberty.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 8, 2013)

now I feel the need of buying a 3DS XL next October


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 8, 2013)

NahuelDS said:


> now I feel the need of buying a 3DS XL next October


 
They'll be sold out by then after this news


----------



## ferofax (Jan 8, 2013)

I imagine lots of distressed parents over crying kids who saw the new Pokemon.

As for me, I've a good feeling that my two-year burnout would be over by then. Time to pick up another Pokemon game, I guess.


----------



## oxenh (Jan 8, 2013)

This game looks interesting, but this time I will buy it months after the release, if it continues with the same old battle formula.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 8, 2013)

Imma wait for a special edition 3DS XL (bundle). Preferably all black with red lineart of the flying legendary. Or ones like these DS/DSi ones:



Spoiler










Or




Or






 
Then again, we all know how my wait for a similar one for Layton and Ace Attorney turned out..... :\


----------



## VMM (Jan 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The starter Pokemon have always looked fucking terrible honestly. As much as I love Gen II the starters were so boring and the worst in the series. I'd say the only memorable starters would be Gen I and Gen IV.


 
Gen III starters were the best in my opinion.
I liked the three starters, something that never happened to me.
These starters were really something.
Needless to say about Blaziken, the best starter.


----------



## ov3rkill (Jan 8, 2013)

YayMii said:


> D: Dammit. Now I want a 3DS.
> 
> They're the new legendaries, we don't know their names yet.


 
Ah, I see. I thought they're already on the anime or something. 


I'm not a fan of these starters too. But I guess I'll go with the plant type.


----------



## KTurbo (Jan 8, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Great so they ran out of colors so now it's Pokemon chromosomes


 
X and Y... Add Z to that and you have 3D. *flies away*


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 8, 2013)

VMM said:


> Gen III starters were the best in my opinion.
> I liked the three starters, something that never happened to me.
> These starters were really something.
> Needless to say about Blaziken, the best starter.


Blaziken FTW


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hmm... Extremely happy that there it has finally been announced (And releasing worldwide in October) but I really am hoping for it to contain some gen III content. (Specifically, the Hoenn region/legendaries). Anyway, hopefully it's not just a generic Pokemon game like B/W and B/W 2 were. Hell, even SS and HG were fairly dissapointing. Gen III still stands to be my fave with Gen II and Gen I following.

Edit:


porkiewpyne said:


> Blaziken FTW


No!
Treeko + evolutions FTW!!


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The starter Pokemon have always looked fucking terrible honestly. As much as I love Gen II the starters were so boring and the worst in the series. I'd say the only memorable starters would be Gen I and Gen IV.


Really, I always thought Gen 2 had the best starters. Cyndaquil and Totodile were so cool.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 8, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> ^ Froakie is awesome looking. Do you go something against frogs?
> 
> 
> And we still may not get full movement, but I'm fine with that.


It would be really stupid for them to make a full 3D game on a console with an analog stick and not allow full 360 movement. Then again this _is_ Nintendo.

I just don't like it. I wasn't a fan of Oshawott either though and his evolutions made him much more awesome (seriously I love his 2nd form).


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 8, 2013)

Jamstruth said:


> It would be really stupid for them to make a full 3D game on a console with an analog stick and not allow full 360 movement. Then again this _is_ Nintendo.
> 
> I just don't like it. I wasn't a fan of Oshawott either though and his evolutions made him much more awesome (seriously I love his 2nd form).


Dewott was my fav of the line. *high 5* Samurott was kay for me. Oshawott...... yea. Just no. LOL


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 8, 2013)

It would be awesome if this would have online gaming and not just online battling. Also on the topic, maybe this will be the first pokemon with DLC, how awesome would that be.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 8, 2013)

ookamiyoh said:


> It would be awesome if this would have online gaming and not just online battling. Also on the topic, maybe this will be the first pokemon with DLC, how awesome would that be.


The first would be a major point and would have been shown in the trailer.

The second, not sure.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 8, 2013)

VMM said:


> Gen III starters were the best in my opinion.
> I liked the three starters, something that never happened to me.
> These starters were really something.
> Needless to say about Blaziken, the best starter.


yeah blaziken is awesome.

they said parisian environment, and the eiffel tower can be seen , this means that it is in the real world?not in japan?

1:22 Another musketeer pokemon?


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 8, 2013)

Why can't there be another starter as awesome as mudkip.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 8, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> this means that it is in the real world?not in japan?


*blink*

Anyways wasn't Gen-V based on the US?


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 8, 2013)

Rydian said:


> The first would be a major point and would have been shown in the trailer.
> 
> The second, not sure.



First, Hi Rydian, wow, long time not seeing and replying in the same topic as you.

About, the trailer I agree and disagree with you, sure it would have been shown in the trailer, but not many details are known yet. Maybe Nintendo will listen to it's customers, and make a huge surprise, maybe not. Nintendo itself wants to enter the online concept, maybe now it's the time, or maybe they will wait till a pokemon for the wii u.

About the dlc, surely they would lose a huge profit in making the 3rd game or a XY2 game, but this is a way to fight piracy and releasing digital content without having to ship or make a cart seems profitable..


----------



## bradzx (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh god, no!   This is getting boring , more boring, super boring, huge boring, and massive boring pokemon game!  I rather 1, 2, and 3 generation pokemon.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 8, 2013)

Rydian said:


> *blink*
> 
> Anyways wasn't Gen-V based on the US?


Yes. Gen V was based on New York City.

Gen VI looks like it would be based on Europe, with a massive emphasis on France. 
I am not sure if other parts of Europe are added, so I'll just go for overall.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 8, 2013)

Rydian said:


> *blink*
> 
> Anyways wasn't Gen-V based on the US?


I mean,the map of the game could be based on the real world.


----------



## rupok93 (Jan 8, 2013)

I am not too confident about the 3d models when walking. I was hoping it would be like pokemon Colosseum, however the 3d models when battling looks great!


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 8, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> I mean,this time, the game could be based entirely on the real world.


 


> Você quis dizer cada cidade baseada em um país?



The desert can be a reference to a real desert, or other cities may be based on other places, all we know now is the game name, that one city is based on Paris, and that we must wait 9 months to get the game.


----------



## ImNotSkilled (Jan 8, 2013)

ookamiyoh said:


> The desert can be a reference to a real desert, or other cities may be based on other places, all we know now is the game name, that one city is based on Paris, and that we must wait 9 months to get the game.



Or sooner if the 3ds ever gets hacked before October.


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 8, 2013)

ImNotSkilled said:


> Or sooner if the 3ds ever gets hacked before October.


 
The game will be out on october, how the 3ds been hacked would affect the knowledge about the game itself?


----------



## mcopo (Jan 8, 2013)

After seeing those 3D pokemon models on Pokedex 3D, I was afraid if that actually appeared in-game. They look so undetailed compared to the 2D sprites... But thank god they did something different! Looks like some kind of cel-shading... Well, I don't care what it is! It looks great!!
As for the starters... Well... They're starting to look super-cute and I don't like it. But I guess it'll be just like every new generation game: I'll need to get used to it! I just wished they stopped making more than one pokemon based off the same thing (like Palpitoad's line of evolution and Froakie, which are both based on Toads).
Oh, and the trailler didn't show the main character moving in 3D. Just the regular up, down, left and right... Please Gamefreak, don't stick to the former method...
Aside from these bad thoughts, I'm overly hyped for this game!! It'll be the first Pokemon game that I'll ever buy!! And probably the first game I'll preorder ever!!


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 8, 2013)

ImNotSkilled said:


> Or sooner if the 3ds ever gets hacked before October.


Game is released in Oct. Regardless of region. At best you'll get em 2 weeks earlier like with Plat. Or you could get it later such as with BW2 iirc.


----------



## ImNotSkilled (Jan 8, 2013)

ookamiyoh said:


> The game will be out on october, how the 3ds been hacked would affect the knowledge about the game itself?



Well typically, Roms can be found a few weeks or maybe a month before official release but maybe since this will be a worldwide release, we may just have to wait:/


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

ImNotSkilled said:


> Well typically, Roms can be found a few weeks or maybe a month before official release but maybe since this will be a worldwide release, we may just have to wait:/


 
It's only once in a blue moon that a ROM is really that early. Typically it's a couple days before release as stores get prestocked with the games and they either break the street date or an employee dumps it.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 8, 2013)

ImNotSkilled said:


> Or sooner if the 3ds vet gets hacked before October.


the game is going to be released at the same time , everywhere, right?





mcopo said:


> After seeing those 3D pokemon models on Pokedex 3D, I was afraid if that actually appeared in-game. They look so undetailed compared to the 2D sprites... But thank god they did something different! Looks like some kind of cel-shading... Well, I don't care what it is! It looks great!!
> As for the starters... Well... They're starting to look super-cute and I don't like it. But I guess it'll be just like every new generation game: I'll need to get used to it! I just wished they stopped making more than one pokemon based off the same thing (like Palpitoad's line of evolution and Froakie, which are both based on Toads).
> Oh, and the trailler didn't show the main character moving in 3D. Just the regular up, down, left and right... Please Gamefreak, don't stick to the former method...
> Aside from these bad thoughts, I'm overly hyped for this game!! It'll be the first Pokemon game that I'll ever buy!! And probably the first game I'll preorder ever!!


the game is going to be released in 9 months, and this could be a ``beta ´´ trailer, so , they can make the game more detailed.


----------



## ImNotSkilled (Jan 8, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> the game is going to be released at the same time , everywhere, right?



Yup, so there is a very slim chance we could get a rom before official release.


----------



## lokomelo (Jan 8, 2013)

Move in any direction: *CONFIRMED*
Real 3D world:* CONFIRMED*
Start with Running shsoes: It is way too revolutionary for gamefreak


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

lokomelo said:


> Move in any direction: *CONFIRMED*
> Real 3D world:* CONFIRMED*
> Start with Running shsoes: It is way too revolutionary for gamefreak


 
Don't you sorta start with them in BW2?


----------



## emigre (Jan 8, 2013)

chris888222 said:


> Gen VI looks like it would be based on Europe, *with a massive emphasis on France.*


 
So instead of running away from a battle, do you wave a white flag instead?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 8, 2013)

lokomelo said:


> Move in any direction: *CONFIRMED*
> Real 3D world:* CONFIRMED*
> Start with Running shsoes: It is way too revolutionary for gamefreak


I have a feeling we start 'running' but we get skates later in game. Which sorta makes a little bit more sense.


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 8, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> the game is going to be released at the same time , everywhere, right?
> the game is going to be released in 9 months, and this could be a ``beta ´´ trailer, so , they can make the game more detailed.


 
Off topic:
Pokemon Beta & Alpha, next pokemon game names

On topic:
They didn't say how many new pokemons the game will get, and which old ones will be there. Looking for the new zubat, ratata/zigzagoon/bidoof, Pidgey/starly/ tailow, geodude pokemons.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 8, 2013)

ookamiyoh said:


> Off topic:
> Pokemon Beta & Alpha, next pokemon game names
> 
> On topic:
> They didn't say how many new pokemons the game will get, and which old ones will be there? Looking for the new zubat, ratata/zigzagoon/bidoof, Pidgey/starly/ tailow, geodude pokemons.


by beta, I mean unfinished


----------



## Gh0sti (Jan 8, 2013)

wow my childhood games are still going strong this is crazy


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 8, 2013)

Well they did say the footage was not final so I wouldn't be surprised if they polished it up and changed stuff.


----------



## DroRox (Jan 8, 2013)

This looks pretty cool, except for the Pokemon that were showed. It's not like Black and White where it seemed they were going bad. Now it looks like they're just mashing up a few old Pokemon to make new ones. They look weeeeeeeeeird. The grass startes looks like Oshawott but grass... When they were put with the older gen pokemon in the vid they seemed sooooo out of place.

I kinda dig the graphics though.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 8, 2013)

DroRox said:


> This looks pretty cool, except for the Pokemon that were showed. It's not like Black and White where it seemed they were going bad. Now it looks like they're just mashing up a few old Pokemon to make new ones. They look weeeeeeeeeird. The grass startes looks like Oshawott but grass... When they were put with the older gen pokemon in the vid they seemed sooooo out of place.
> 
> I kinda dig the graphics though.


at least, the new pokemons arent like garbodor .


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

Why do people give Garbador such shit? "OH MAN A GARBAGE POKEMON HURR HURR". Because I'm sure the 5 generic bird Pokemon, 5 generic rodent Pokemon, and so on were just so original.

At least they chose something different instead of taking the same animal and making it look slightly different.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 8, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> at least, the new pokemons arent like garbodor .


NUUUUUUU Y U JYNX US TT^TT *pun intended again*


----------



## Gahars (Jan 8, 2013)

Huh, that's an interesting name for this generation. Were those just placeholder names that they forgot to replace?

I'm hoping they eventually release "Pokemon Z" so I can call this generation the "XYZ Affair".


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Why do people give Garbador such shit? "OH MAN A GARBAGE POKEMON HURR HURR". Because I'm sure the 5 generic bird Pokemon, 5 generic rodent Pokemon, and so on were just so original.
> 
> At least they chose something different instead of taking the same animal and making it look slightly different.


 
Garbador is just like dunsparce, almost everyone will hate it for its design but there will be a few that appreciate its efforts. I just think they did an ugly totoro pokemon


----------



## Bean_BR (Jan 8, 2013)

Is just me that think the overworld is "meh"? That isn't an official footage, so I hope they improve it.
But the battles look awesome.


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 8, 2013)

Bean_BR said:


> Is just me that think the overworld is "meh"? That isn't an official footage, so I hope they improve it.
> But the battles look awesome.


That's an official footage. But the game is not finished, so they still can polish it up


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 8, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Huh, that's an interesting name for this generation. Were those just placeholder names that they forgot to replace?
> 
> I'm hoping they eventually release "Pokemon Z" so I can call this generation the "XYZ Affair".


 

I guess the idea is that you create threedimensional space with a x, y and z axis. and this is the *3D*S game

in addition to that the x pokemon moves on the ground, while the y pokemon is flying (downwards in the video). x is the horizontal axis, while y is the vertical one. I'd guess the Z pokemon will kinda move back and forth in depth and will have the coolest stereographic 3d effects


----------



## Rydian (Jan 8, 2013)

So you know what else is official?

Porn.

Yup, I'm already seeing (furry) porn of the starters.

Three of that frog thing, two of the fox, none of the WTF thing yet (thankfully).


----------



## Bean_BR (Jan 8, 2013)

ookamiyoh said:


> That's an official footage. But the game is not finished, so they still can polish it up


I hope.


----------



## MushGuy (Jan 8, 2013)

emigre said:


> So instead of running away from a battle, do you wave a white flag instead?








Bonjouuuuuuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, ya cheese eating surrender monkeys!


----------



## Dead End (Jan 8, 2013)

My biggest worry is the camera.
In B/W and B/W2, especially on the bridges, the camera was constantly moving it was so annoying!
I hope they make use of the D Pad for the camera, I'd like to be able to see how the game looks in the regular top down view like in HG/SS.

I'm not complaining about the Pokemon because everyone will get use to them. As soon as I saw the starters for gen 5 they felt out of place since I got so used to Gen 4... I will say some Fakemon look better than actual Pokemon. But that's just me.

I don't like Pokemon X' Mascot mostly because of it's branch like crown.
Pokemon Y's Mascot looks pretty cool, the 3 sets of claws (One on the tail) looks pretty cool

I'm not so sure about what looks like skates replacing the bike, even though I never used the bike at all... 
I want to see them making really good use of Streetpass and Spotpass.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 8, 2013)

Rydian said:


> So you know what else is official?
> 
> Porn.
> 
> ...


 
you're not looking hard enough. the squirrel has at least 4 pictures. and that's without checking pixiv.

I don't get the whole squirrel hate btw.



Dead End said:


> I don't like Pokemon X' Mascot mostly because of it's branch like crown.
> Pokemon Y's Mascot looks pretty cool, the 3 sets of claws (One on the tail) looks pretty cool
> 
> I'm not so sure about what looks like skates replacing the bike, even though I never used the bike at all...
> I want to see them making really good use of Streetpass and Spotpass.


 
they probably drew some inspiration from this one:
also, I hope you can get a skateboard too


----------



## Walker D (Jan 8, 2013)

scary deer o.o"


----------



## Dead End (Jan 8, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> they probably drew some inspiration from this one:
> also, I hope you can get a skateboard too


 
That also looks weird, and creepy... (The last pic) xD0
Being able to pick from a Bike, Skates, and a Skateboard would be awesome!


----------



## Rydian (Jan 8, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> you're not looking hard enough. the squirrel has at least 4 pictures. and that's without checking pixiv.


Pixiv never keeps me logged in so I'm always too lazy to check it, just going off of what I saw on r34, e6, and a quick browse of FA.



Clydefrosch said:


> I don't get the whole squirrel hate btw.


It's ugly and looks like a stalker pedo in a costume.


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 8, 2013)

Mononoke Hime referenses, that was what I thought when i saw the deer. 
They should let us ride big pokemon already, like an Arcanine or a taurus.


----------



## Chary (Jan 8, 2013)

This looks promising. Very promising. (But I kinda miss the traditional sprites and everything.)


----------



## pasc (Jan 8, 2013)

GOD ABOUT TIME !

Looking good 

Hard to choose between the versions thought... X or Y ?? hmmm...


----------



## solarsaturn9 (Jan 8, 2013)

I like the half cel-shaded look. But I wonder: will they update the Pokedex Pro Application to include more realistically rendered versions of the new pokemon? I just bought Pokedex Pro and soon it will be outdated


----------



## Valwin (Jan 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Why do people give Garbador such shit? "OH MAN A GARBAGE POKEMON HURR HURR". Because I'm sure they're 5 generic bird Pokemon, 5 generic rodent Pokemon, and so on were just so original.
> 
> At least they chose something different instead of taking the same animal and making it look slightly different.


 
THIS

also grimer is just mud yet none says shit about them


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

Valwin said:


> THIS
> 
> also grimer is just mud yet none says shit about them


 
Because Grimer is NOSTALGIC and MY CHILDHOOD.

Also no one scoffed at Castform, the Testicle Pokemon.






In the words of Barry Zuckerkorn, "Those are balls."


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 8, 2013)

Where are you guys getting 8 / 360 movement from? I'm telling you, this is 4 directional guaranteed. 

Also, is it just me or does the actual game (overworld, not battles) look HORRIBLE? I mean, check out 0:23. Nintendo need to learn some anti-aliasing and mipmap levels because this kind of 3D really puts me off.

If you're going to do a 3D game, do it right. Otherwise keep the pixels to two dimensions tyvm.


----------



## emigre (Jan 8, 2013)

Let us just agree Pokemon designs have always looked fucking stupid.


----------



## Chary (Jan 8, 2013)

For all we know, this is an early, EARLY beta. There is plenty of time to fix things.


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 8, 2013)

Lugia +Groudon= Y? Or it's just me who sees Y as a bad ass Lugia?


----------



## Xanxusz (Jan 8, 2013)

they said we're gonna get 20 new pokemons in there? well for the 3 starters add their evolutions that's 9 plus 2 legendary pokes that's 11 and the new pokemone along with evee's dragon evolution that'll be 13, all in all... then there'll only be 7? well that's lame lol...  unless they produce a new dragon pokemon that'll be more coller than dragonite!!!


----------



## Dead End (Jan 8, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> Where are you guys getting 8 / 360 movement from? I'm telling you, this is 4 directional guaranteed.
> 
> Also, is it just me or does the actual game (overworld, not battles) look HORRIBLE? I mean, check out 0:23. Nintendo need to learn some anti-aliasing and mipmap levels because this kind of 3D really puts me off.
> 
> If you're going to do a 3D game, do it right. Otherwise keep the pixels to two dimensions tyvm.


If you have a 3DS you should check out the screenshots of whatever game you have and compare them to what you actually see. 
It looks much better on the 3DS (Even with 3D off) than the screenshots.

Plus this is the first video, it's not the final product things can and likely will change


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 8, 2013)

Xanxusz said:


> they said we're gonna get 20 new pokemons in there? well for the 3 starters add their evolutions that's 9 plus 2 legendary pokes that's 11 and the new pokemone along with evee's dragon evolution that'll be 13, all in all... then there'll only be 7? well that's lame lol... unless they produce a new dragon pokemon that'll be more coller than dragonite!!!


Those were rummours before the presentation, i belive there will be at least 100 new pokemon, no eevee dragon evolution and that the evolution of at least one of the three starters will be something/ fighter


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks like the game everyone wanted, the first 6th gen game and it's in 3D.

It looks interesting to me. Now I actually want to see R/S remade with that engine!


----------



## Xanxusz (Jan 8, 2013)

well they've done that something fighter evolution with the fire starter 2 times, but I guess it'll be either the water or the grass starter would evolve into that fighter type because those two stands in 2 feet I guess, it'd be weird for the fire starter to evolve into something fighter type lol.. since it looks like an vulpix/eevee  type of pokemon


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 8, 2013)

ookamiyoh said:


> Lugia +Groudon= Y? Or it's just me who sees Y as a bad ass Lugia?


I see it now that you mention it. Looks so bad ass.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 8, 2013)

Chary said:


> For all we know, this is an early, EARLY beta. There is plenty of time to fix things.


They have 9 months left until launch. I'd say take at least a couple of months off that for final QA (where only bugs are being fixed) and final game production and shipping.
This game probably isn't "early beta" perhaps mid-beta. Still time to change things but not a huge amount. E.g. it does seem to be grid restricted (judging by the maps shown etc being very squared off) so they can't do 360 movement, maybe 8 direction movement if they haven't added that already.

Oh and some of my friends have nicknamed the Y legendary "Uh-Oh" cause it looks like n evil Hooh


----------



## rupok93 (Jan 8, 2013)

Dead End said:


> If you have a 3DS you should check out the screenshots of whatever game you have and compare them to what you actually see.
> It looks much better on the 3DS (Even with 3D off) than the screenshots.
> 
> Plus this is the first video, it's not the final product things can and likely will change


 

he is talking about the style of 3d which is more like 3rd person mode rather than birds eye. That kind of thing is very annoying, i remember playing one of the dragon quest games with it. The character models are way too big on a handheld and you can't see the surrounding environments. I would have preferred the gamecube style Colosseum games where character models are 3d and look very cool but the environments can be clearly seen as well, no need to move the camera around. I really hope the gameplay footage made it seem larger than it actually is.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 8, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Well, shit. That looks alright, actually... Nintendo stepping it up... the end is nigh.
> 
> Also, I'd like to remind everybody about a conversation we had last month:
> 
> "RARARA SPRITES ARE AN ARTISTIC CHOICE RARARA NO TO 3D IN POKEMON. NEVER GONNA HAPPEN!" <--- Remember that?


I recall soulx saying something like that. but not other members. XD


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 8, 2013)

Xanxusz said:


> they said we're gonna get 20 new pokemons in there? well for the 3 starters add their evolutions that's 9 plus 2 legendary pokes that's 11 and the new pokemone along with evee's dragon evolution that'll be 13, all in all... then there'll only be 7? well that's lame lol... unless they produce a new dragon pokemon that'll be more coller than dragonite!!!


black-ice disagrees


----------



## Xanxusz (Jan 8, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> black-ice disagrees


 


I don't care lol...


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> *Black-Ice *​disagrees


I do?


----------



## Dead End (Jan 8, 2013)

rupok93 said:


> he is talking about the style of 3d which is more like 3rd person mode rather than birds eye. That kind of thing is very annoying, i remember playing one of the dragon quest games with it. The character models are way too big on a handheld and you can't see the surrounding environments. I would have preferred the gamecube style Colosseum games where character models are 3d and look very cool but the environments can be clearly seen as well, no need to move the camera around. I really hope the gameplay footage made it seem larger than it actually is.


Ohh ok I got it now... Then yea I agree, I still hope the camera is controllable though... 
-Up could bring the camera up for the more traditional view from the past games.
-Down could bring the camera down as seen in this screenshot





-Left and Right could move the camera to the side to see what's on that side of you.

This picture here looks great being able to see the city/town ahead
But I hope they add more detail. The regular grass looks dull compared to the tall grass ahead... Plus the guy randomly standing there bothers me for some reason...


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 8, 2013)

Dead End said:


> But I hope they add more detail. The regular grass looks dull compared to the tall grass ahead... Plus the guy randomly standing there bothers me for some reason...


It's obviously a trainer


----------



## Dead End (Jan 8, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> its obviously a trainer


Well I can tell, I guess it's the lack of trees in the route that bothers me... Seeing that spaces just looks boring...


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 8, 2013)

Meh I still prefer sprites, but I suppose I can't hold onto them forever, after all I already have like 5 generations of pokemon games that use them. 

I look forward to seeing what this new generation brings.
Also I guess they ran out of colors


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

Dead End said:


> Well I can tell, I guess it's the lack of trees in the route that bothers me... Seeing that spaces just looks boring...


 
Welcome to the majestic world of Pokemon.

I don't really see what's wrong with it, it's just like any other Pokemon game albeit from a different perspective.


----------



## VMM (Jan 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Because Grimer is NOSTALGIC and MY CHILDHOOD.
> 
> Also no one scoffed at Castform, the Testicle Pokemon.
> 
> ...


 
Shit man, I'll never look to this Pokémon with the same eyes 

All generations have their shitty Pokémons:
Grimmer, Pineco, Surskit, Kricketune, Vanilite.

Every game you'll have a damn bird that appear every fucking time in every fucking place.

But really, I always look at new gen Pokémon and think to myself: What the fuck is this?!
Until I see the next gen Pokémons, and start realising they are not so bad.
These starters are by far, the worst starters ever.
I would believe if they were fakemon, but being official Pokémons,
I can finnaly agree: Pokémon is going Digimon.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2013)

VMM said:


> These starters are by far, the worst starters ever.


Totally agreed, the fire type has potential though



VMM said:


> I can finnaly agree: Pokémon is going Digimon.


Loool first they need to cover every pokemon with metal as they evolve, then it'd be digimon.


----------



## VMM (Jan 8, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I do?


 
Weren't you who said Dragonite was the best Pokémon ever?

I think Weavile is saying that no matter what new Pokémons are made,
never there will be a dragon better than Dragonite, according to your opinion.
Is it right?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 8, 2013)

VMM said:


> Pokémon is going Digimon.


Well I'll gladly accept MetalCharizard and ChaosEscavalier any day XD


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2013)

VMM said:


> Weren't you who said Dragonite was the best Pokémon ever?
> 
> I think Weavile is saying that no matter what new Pokémons are made,
> never there will be a dragon better than Dragonite, according to your opinion.
> Is it right?


AHHHHH I SEE IT NOW
In that case..
*clears throat*




Xanxusz said this... that there could be a pokemon cooler than dragonite
*turns around*
However... I DISAGREE!


----------



## c_house (Jan 8, 2013)

These are going to be the games that get me back into Pokemon. October just needs to get here faster!


----------



## Dead End (Jan 8, 2013)

What does everyone think they could do with the Streetpass and Spotpass features?
I personally hope for Streetpass we can
-Share small messages, like in the Streetpass plaza
-Exchange Team info and battle their team in some kind of special area

And for Spotpass
-Spotpass Trades (so you can trade without waiting for the person to be online)
-Send messages (Like Streetpass', but more advanced to those on your friends list)

I have a list of things I'd like to see but those are the basics...



Guild McCommunist said:


> Welcome to the majestic world of Pokemon.
> 
> I don't really see what's wrong with it, it's just like any other Pokemon game albeit from a different perspective.


 
There's still more trees in all the other games, but granted this is just one route...


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 8, 2013)

Y is a Kyubii Lugia!


----------



## Giratina3 (Jan 8, 2013)

So happy this got announced.
I've been waiting for this moment!
Generation 6 - Pokémon X and Y [They finally ran out of Colours huh?]
The new legends look sick!
The bird looks epic, the other looks like a mix between Sawsbuck and Dialga, still pretty damn cool!
[Testing my new sig out, made it in Photoshop, you like?]


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 8, 2013)

The only thing that would make this game the best thing ever would:
-Be a MMO
- You actualy see the pokemon in the grass, so you can avoid or can go to the wanted pokemon
- Fix the Breeding Bugs
- Scither, charizard and every single pokemon with wings now can fly!
- You can ride your pokemons outside battles
- You can fly anywhere with your pokemons (flyf feelings)


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 8, 2013)

Pokemon Z could be the special edition (unless they have scrapped the idea of third versions).


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 8, 2013)

ookamiyoh said:


> The only thing that would make this game the best thing ever would:
> -Be a MMO
> - *You actualy see the pokemon in the grass, so you can avoid or can go to the wanted pokemon*
> - Fix the Breeding Bugs
> ...


NO, if this happened, then the zubats would have no purpose, since you can run from then in a cave


----------



## ars25 (Jan 8, 2013)

I am fucking preordering both once I get more money, I wonder what preorder bonus will they be giving out.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> NO, if this happened, then the zubats would have no purpose, since you can run from then in a cave


 
For the record I love Zubat and Crobat is my Brobat.


----------



## Range-TE (Jan 8, 2013)

From the trailer, I think the overworld graphics could be better, the characters at least. but the battles are looking awesome.
starters, once again, looks... eh... I'll be using the fire starter again like always


----------



## lewyp1 (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Zarcon (Jan 8, 2013)

Reveal a new Pokemon: "Why didn't they just remake __/__?!"
Reveal a remake: "Another remake? It's like they're too lazy to even rehash now."
Every main series Pokemon reveal ever.

Now that it's full 3D I hope they add a few things that are easier due to it.
Like if the full mirror shot of your character at the start is a hint at character customization it would be great.


----------



## Briadark (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

Briadark said:


> image


 
Next time just put a stroke on your letters to avoid them blending into the background.

Also you don't need the "Pokemon X/Pokemon Y" part at the top, it kinda ruins the joke. Although the overuse of the joke already ruins it.


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 8, 2013)

Since this is on the 3DS, I wonder if we're going to get a Poketard Flood asking for working roms and emulators. That would be hilarious.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 8, 2013)

Sagat said:


> Since this is on the 3DS, I wonder if we're going to get a Poketard Flood asking for working roms and emulators. That would be hilarious.


Oh. We will definitely get those, regardless of whether the 3DS is piracy-enabled or otherwise. And it won't really be half as funny after the first 778163256464526547472 threads. TT^TT


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2013)

Sagat said:


> Since this is on the 3DS, I wonder if we're going to get a Poketard Flood asking for working roms and emulators. That would be hilarious.


The 3ds will probably get hacked the day before the release lool


----------



## xen20 (Jan 8, 2013)

They made it like that so my girlfriend can get into other genres of gaming (she's a huge pokemon lover, and it's hard to get her to play anything else  )
I like it. And I'll have her playing SMT games soon enough


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 8, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> [removal of random battles in place of "enemy icons"]
> NO, if this happened, then the zubats would have no purpose, since you can run from then in a cave



Nothing stopping certain enemies from not falling into that, however every game I have ever encountered has been improved immensely by the removal of random battles and introduction of "optional" ones.
*pours beer on the ground in memory of the Grandia series*


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 8, 2013)

Maybe they already hacked it, but now are waiting for a day before the release of the game,  for the lulz


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 8, 2013)

ookamiyoh said:


> The only thing that would make this game the best thing ever would:
> -Be a MMO
> - You actualy see the pokemon in the grass, so you can avoid or can go to the wanted pokemon
> - Fix the Breeding Bugs
> ...


 
I don't honestly think pokemon would work as an mmo, at least not in its current form.
Also Charizard can learn fly and the whole Scyther can't fly thing is for balance reasons. As fun as things like that would be they have a metagame to keep balanced.


----------



## Zarcon (Jan 8, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> NO, if this happened, then the zubats would have no purpose, since you can run from then in a cave


Caves followed different rules anyway. (Entire floor had encounters instead of just patches of grass). They could keep Zubats/annoyance Pokemon random encounters for areas like that.


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 8, 2013)

Fear Zoa said:


> I don't honestly think pokemon would work as an mmo, at least not in its current form.
> Also Charizard can learn fly and the whole Scyther can't fly thing is for balance reasons. As fun as things like that would be they have a metagame to keep balanced.


Sorry, last time i got Charizard i played Red/Blue and when i learned it couldn't fly i never got him again. 

POkemon could "evolve" to an mmo though.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 8, 2013)

The trailer says "breath taking 3D world".

All I see is something that looks somewhat a bit better than DQM: Joker 2 on the DS, looks like the backgrounds are fixed as usual so not really true 3D. Kinda low grade to me and I'm sure the 3DS could do better than that. I guess swinging on ropes is an improvement, you know if this was 1998.

Looks like another meh+ Pokemon game, to me Pokemon has gone from being a premier series to "Will this do? Oh who cares, the kids and Pokefags will buy two copies!".


----------



## NeoGohan (Jan 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Next time just put a stroke on your letters to avoid them blending into the background.
> 
> Also you don't need the "Pokemon X/Pokemon Y" part at the top, it kinda ruins the joke. Although the overuse of the joke already ruins it.


 
So bitter


----------



## Osha (Jan 8, 2013)

Probably the first time I like all the starters. I also like the cel-shaded style they gave to everything. Can't wait until October, the wait is gonna be looooong.


----------



## bradzx (Jan 8, 2013)

pasc said:


> GOD ABOUT TIME !
> 
> Looking good
> 
> Hard to choose between the versions thought... X or Y ?? hmmm...


If you pick X, then you will see porn pokemon.   If you pick Y, then you will always say in your mind, "WHY?!".


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 8, 2013)

porkiewpyne said:


> Oh. We will definitely get those, regardless of whether the 3DS is piracy-enabled or otherwise. And it won't really be half as funny after the first 778163256464526547472 threads. TT^TT


As long as they keep is under 778163256464526547472 thread it'll still be funny. XD
I'll probably stay out of the 3DS section during that time.


Black-Ice said:


> The 3ds will probably get hacked the day before the release lool


In that case it would be a Poketard and 3DShacktard (sp? lol) flood.


----------



## rupok93 (Jan 8, 2013)

Guys is the pokemon x and y roms out yet? I need it please I don't have the moneyz and my parents won't buy for me.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 8, 2013)

Lol 6th gen. 

Interesting, they didn't directly use the nicer models on pokedex 3D. 

Cel shaded models and overworld. Looks like anime, thats why they didn't opt for pokedex models. The battles look so much like anime battles or is it just me ha.

Graphics look good overall, nice use of lightning. Will look sexy on the 3DS screen and in 3D.


----------



## Shubshub (Jan 8, 2013)

Glad I got a Nintendo 3DS For Christmas
Fuck Yea


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 8, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Lol 6th gen.
> 
> Interesting, they didn't directly use the nicer models on pokedex 3D.
> 
> ...


You sir, have a heart of gold!


----------



## Yumi (Jan 8, 2013)

Why "Poketard"? Such an unnecessary word really.//

Anyway, this looks interesting! But I want more details. ;o

*thinking of getting a 3DS again for 5 games im eyeballing now. ;3


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2013)

Yumi said:


> Why "Poketard"? Such an unnecessary word really.//
> 
> Anyway, this looks interesting! But I want more details. ;o
> 
> *thinking of getting a 3DS again for 5 games im eyeballing now. ;3


Read the hack screening thread in the nds hack section for the creation, use, explanation and evidence for the word 'poketard'
;o;

I'm liking the Paris theme this new region has. That tower is a nice effil tower


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 8, 2013)

Yumi said:


> Why "Poketard"? Such an unnecessary word really.//
> 
> Anyway, this looks interesting! But I want more details. ;o
> 
> *thinking of getting a 3DS again for 5 games im eyeballing now. ;3


"Poketard" is the term we use for the wave of new users that join here in search of Pokemon roms whenever a new game is released. It's a term we've come to know and hate.


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 8, 2013)

Sagat said:


> "Poketard" is the term we use for the wave of new users that join here in search of Pokemon roms whenever a new game is released. It's a term we've come to know and hate.


Pokefag was already taken


----------



## VMM (Jan 8, 2013)

ookamiyoh said:


> - Scither, charizard and every single pokemon with wings now can fly!


 
This post remembered me of this:


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 8, 2013)

VMM said:


> This post remembered me of this:


 
this is a bit old , isnt it?.

but its funny anyways


----------



## VMM (Jan 8, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> this is a bit old , isnt it?.
> 
> but its funny anyways


 
Indeed, but considering he was talking about scyther flying, this was appropriate.
Anyway, this comic never gets old


----------



## Satangel (Jan 8, 2013)

Well I'm impressed, the few seconds of actual gameplay looked cool IMHO. 
It's been 3 year since I last played a Pokemon game, gave up on them/grew tired after Pokemon Diamond (excellent game, but after 50 completed Pokemon games I just grew tired of it). 

This looks cool enough though. And boy I really miss the trading/GTS system from the DS 
Maybe, just maybe I'll pick this up....


----------



## DaniPoo (Jan 8, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> A R/S/E remake would have been just as good though. Those were some of my favorite Pokemon games, and they would look great in celshaded 3D. Especially the underwater parts.


 True! those games were damn good, but I think it'll make more sense to introduce this whole new 3d style with a new game rather than a remake. And yeah everyone screems for more remakes but they'll probably not come untill atleast a year after Y&X.


----------



## Fishaman P (Jan 8, 2013)

3 main problems:

1) 3DS exclusive.
2) Camera will make you vomit, regardless of whether or not you have motion sickness.
3) Anyone played Dragon Quest IX on the DS?  This looks like a remodel and retexture of it.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 8, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> 3 main problems:
> 
> 1) 3DS exclusive.
> 2) Camera will make you vomit, regardless of whether or not you have motion sickness.
> 3) Anyone played Dragon Quest IX on the DS? This looks like a remodel and retexture of it.


dragon quest ix was awesome


----------



## Valwin (Jan 8, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> 3 main problems:
> 
> 1) 3DS exclusive.
> 2) Camera will make you vomit, regardless of whether or not you have motion sickness.
> 3) Anyone played Dragon Quest IX on the DS? This looks like a remodel and retexture of it.


 
1 are they Pokemon games on non Nintendo consoles

2 you can tell with 1% of the game shown ?

3 whut


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> 3 main problems:
> 
> 1) 3DS exclusive.
> 2) Camera will make you vomit, regardless of whether or not you have motion sickness.
> 3) Anyone played Dragon Quest IX on the DS? This looks like a remodel and retexture of it.


 
1) How is this a problem? Should I still be writing angry letters to Nintendo for not making Diamond/Pearl on the GBA? Like seriously, the DS is basically dead, it has been for quite some time, expecting any more releases for it is like expecting more releases for the Playstation 2.
2) What? How? It's not a Michael Bay movie in HFR and 3D.
3) Because Dragon Quest IX has a monopoly on cell-shaded art? Even then the art in this game is completely different from the art of DQ IX.


----------



## DaniPoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Hahaha, After reading lots of comments here I now understand why so many people didnt want a new pokemon for the 3ds.
Cause you dont own a 3ds right, And you probably have the NDS with flashcards filled with pirated games  Oh, Maby I went too far.. Sorry


----------



## VMM (Jan 8, 2013)

Fishaman P said:


> 3 main problems:
> 
> 1) 3DS exclusive.
> 2) Camera will make you vomit, regardless of whether or not you have motion sickness.
> 3) Anyone played Dragon Quest IX on the DS? This looks like a remodel and retexture of it.


 
I don't see any of these as problems, 
but I agree that the game looks a lot like Dragon Quest IX.

I believed that they would use the 3D models of Pokedéx 3D Pro,
although I really like these cell-shaded Pokémons.
It's a huge step from Black and White 2 in my opinion


----------



## Valwin (Jan 8, 2013)

one of the thing i will enjoy more is when the game gets release and all those pirates are unable to play it i will savor that day so much

no more were the rom at ;o;

is the rom out yet ?

ROM ROM ROM


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jan 8, 2013)

DQ IX was one of my favorite DS games actually.

And why is "3ds exclusive" a problem? I mean yeah, it would be cool to have a full game on say Wii U, but its been doing fine on portables for what, like 15 years now?

I personally haven't played a full pokemon game since blue but might actually get this.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 8, 2013)

Valwin said:


> one of the thing i will enjoy more is when the game gets release and all those pirates are unable to play it i will savor that day so much
> 
> no more were the rom at ;o;
> 
> ...


actually, the rom will be everywhere, not the emulator,probably.


----------



## Briadark (Jan 8, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Next time just put a stroke on your letters to avoid them blending into the background.
> 
> Also you don't need the "Pokemon X/Pokemon Y" part at the top, it kinda ruins the joke. Although the overuse of the joke already ruins it.


 
Ty now I know it for the next time!


----------



## heartgold (Jan 8, 2013)

Mmm you guys wanted a r/s remakes. Imagine them now in Pokemon X & Y engine. x100 better. Now I can't wait to see.


----------



## dgwillia (Jan 8, 2013)

Damn Nintendo, if I were a betting man I'd be out some money. Did not expect this.

Also hell yes, if its coming out in October, that means it'll likely release the same week of my birthday, just like Black 2 and White 2 did


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Mmm you guys wanted a r/s remakes. Imagine them now in Pokemon X & Y engine. x100 better. Now I can't wait to see.


Nintendo pl0x.
DOO EET NAO


----------



## VMM (Jan 8, 2013)

Valwin said:


> one of the thing i will enjoy more is when the game gets release and all those pirates are unable to play it i will savor that day so much
> 
> no more were the rom at ;o;
> 
> ...


 
I wouldn't be so certain of that.
We do not know when 3DS exploit will be released.
I would not doubt if after 2 weeks, all of a sudden, Yellow8 or Neimod release the exploit.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 8, 2013)

I gotta say, the lineup this year is looking really good.
Fire Emblem
Luigis Mansion
Castlevania
Animal Crossing
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon
Pokemon X/Y
Its a good year for 3DS


----------



## dragster215 (Jan 8, 2013)

Gen 6 makes me look forward to gen 3 remakes even more. Think of the possibilities!


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 8, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I gotta say, the lineup this year is looking really good.
> Fire Emblem
> Luigis Mansion
> Castlevania
> ...


I'm actually waiting for mario golf/strikers/sluggers and party for 3ds


----------



## Rydian (Jan 8, 2013)

GBAtemp has been hit with a wave of retarded so foul, that even Guild has to openly defend a Pokemon game.

2013 really IS the end of the world?


----------



## Chary (Jan 8, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I gotta say, the lineup this year is looking really good.
> Fire Emblem
> Luigis Mansion
> Castlevania
> ...


 
So many good games! My wallet! I hardly knew ye!


----------



## Gahars (Jan 8, 2013)

Rydian said:


> 2013 really IS the end of the world?


 
It's not the end of the world, but you can see it from here.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 8, 2013)

Rydian said:


> GBAtemp has been hit with a wave of retarded so foul, that even Guild has to openly defend a Pokemon game.
> 
> 2013 really IS the end of the world?


 
Well for the record I don't hate Pokemon (as I have said on many occasions) I just don't lick its balls.


----------



## VMM (Jan 8, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Mmm you guys wanted a r/s remakes. Imagine them now in Pokemon X & Y engine. x100 better. Now I can't wait to see.


 
It would be very interesting to see R/S/E remake with that engine.
Changing from that top-down perspective to this would make it look like a completely new game.


----------



## AngryGeek416 (Jan 8, 2013)

Been waiting for this day ever since I first played blue, nice!


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2013)

VMM said:


> It would be very interesting to see R/S/E remake with that engine.
> Changing from that top-down perspective to this would make it look like a completely new game.


Hoenn would look amazing with that engine, and if they do remake r/s/e, they gotta make wally more active.
You only fight the dude twice but he is the main rival.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 8, 2013)

ookamiyoh said:


> Pokefag was already taken


Pokefags..... I think we have just found Nintendo's new merchandising option.





 
 

Newsagent I would like a poket of fags.... it just rolls of the tongue.


----------



## Chary (Jan 8, 2013)

You've gotta hand it to Nintendo. I don't think anyone expected this.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 8, 2013)

I just cant wait for my 3D Blaziken. Gonna be blaze Kicking so much Ass in 3D online nao ;O;


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 8, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Pokefags..... I think we have just found Nintendo's new merchandising option.
> 
> View attachment 1427
> 
> Newsagent I would like a poket of fags.... it just rolls of the tongue.


Gotta smoke em all?


----------



## VMM (Jan 8, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> i´m actually waiting for mario golf/strikers/sluggers and party for 3ds


 
Mario Party for 3DS:








Black-Ice said:


> Hoenn would look amazing with that engine, and if they do remake r/s/e, they gotta make wally more active.
> You only fight the dude twice but he is the main rival.


 
I think that they could make the game bigger by adding new content, like orange league.

I'd also like if they enabled the challenge mode from the start.
That way the game would become definetly more challenging


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2013)

VMM said:


> Mario Party for 3DS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh imagine the dive system of hoenn and sootopolis city and the trick house with that engine.
DAMN IT NINTENDO, LOOK AT WHAT IM POSTING. LISTEN TO MEEEE


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 8, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Gotta smoke em all?



As well as my terrible art I miss the obvious line.....

Edit- corrected my oversight.
View attachment 1428


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Jan 8, 2013)

I was hoping that they bring back the buddy pokemon like in HG/SS


----------



## broitsak (Jan 8, 2013)

ShadowNeko003 said:


> I was hoping that they bring back the buddy pokemon like in HG/SS


Oh man, that would be so awesome! Damn Ninty >.<


----------



## KuRensan (Jan 8, 2013)

Hmm the mirror at the start of the video keeps making me think about changing clothes of your character >.< also there is a part where he runs but moves to fast, Rollar skates maybe ?? Love the grass type starter :3 also looks kinda like Pachirisu and Emolga


----------



## Valwin (Jan 8, 2013)

VMM said:


> I wouldn't be so certain of that.
> We do not know when 3DS exploit will be released.
> I would not doubt if after 2 weeks, all of a sudden, Yellow8 or Neimod release the exploit.


 
they will release nothing and another thing this game will probably have a update with it


----------



## broitsak (Jan 8, 2013)

Valwin said:


> they will release nothing and another thing this game will probably have a update with it


Forgot about updates, what do you guys think they will contain?


----------



## heartgold (Jan 8, 2013)

So smooth.


----------



## Chary (Jan 8, 2013)

Is that Fire starter going to be Psychic sub-type? It shot a pink wave as an attack in the video.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2013)

Chary said:


> Is that Fire starter going to be Psychic sub-type? It shot a pink wave as an attack in the video.


That looked like attract/charm/growl
One of those kinds of moves


----------



## Silverthorn (Jan 8, 2013)

Huumm, it doesn't seem that you can move in all directions:
If you look at 0:58 in the video it looks like a 90 degree change of direction.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 8, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> That looked like attract/charm/growl
> One of those kinds of moves


probably growl.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 8, 2013)

Screenshots from the Pokemon site. They still have 9 months to improve and noted the game footage isn't final.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 8, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Screenshots from the Pokemon site. They still have 9 months to improve and noted the game footage isn't final.


still looks fucking good.


----------



## broitsak (Jan 8, 2013)

They look pretty good.
Although i hope they change the main character. He seems sort of similar to Hilbert.
But we got 9 more months to go ^.^


----------



## JsdMaNintendo (Jan 8, 2013)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeye'm so exciiiiiiiiited! And I just caan't hiide iit!


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 8, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> They look pretty good.
> Although i hope they change the main character. He seems sort of similar to Hilbert.
> But we got 9 more months to go ^.^


his outfit looks like the suit from the pokeathlon


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 8, 2013)

One thing I noticed, the part where the dude is running in the forest, there's someone following him. But she doesn't take the same path as him instead turns before she gets to the part he did. Maybe a double team mission, or local co-op ?


----------



## Chary (Jan 8, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> They look pretty good.
> Although i hope they change the main character. He seems sort of similar to Hilbert.
> But we got 9 more months to go ^.^


But this one has sunglasses. _Sunglasses._


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 8, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> They look pretty good.
> Although i hope they change the main character. He seems sort of similar to Hilbert.
> But we got 9 more months to go ^.^


SO THIS IS WHERE HILBERT WENT DURING THE STORY OF B&W2.
IT ALL MAKES SENSE NAO



Chary said:


> But this one has sunglasses. _Sunglasses._


Sunglasses make everything cooler


----------



## heartgold (Jan 8, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> still looks fucking good.


It's beautiful!
I'm waiting to see any new changes into the battle mechanics. 
Oh guys, this is the gen where quite a few older generation Pokemon get new evolutions. Place your bets.

I want to see Heracross evolve.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 8, 2013)

heartgold said:


> It's beautiful!
> I'm waiting to see any new changes into the battle mechanics.
> Oh guys, this is the gen where quite a few older generation Pokemon get new evolutions. Place your bets.
> 
> I want to see Heracross evolve.


I forgot heracross , it is awesome.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Jan 8, 2013)

So... Pokemon Black and White/2 was being produced so that Pokemon could be in 3D someday. Just a shame the name isn't any better. People new to Pokemon may not like a name like Pokemon X and Pokemon Y... I just hope they don't fuck with DLC and updates. Just let me play the game ON THE CARTRIDGE. 'Cuz that's how I like it!


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 8, 2013)

Please please pleaaaaaase gimmie a Skarmory Evolution.


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 8, 2013)

heartgold said:


>


That animation when Froakie attacks looks good, I wonder how much physical contact and different animation the models will have, looks more fluid than what we've seen in games like Colosseum where the Pokémon were like 30m away from each other and never made contact when doing physical attacks.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 8, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> That animation when Froakie attacks looks good, I wonder how much physical contact and different animation the models will have, looks more fluid than what we've seen in games like Colosseum where the Pokémon were like 30m away from each other and never made contact when doing physical attacks.


Yeah, This game is the bomb. It actually looks like an anime battle like I stated before lol some much better 3D animation and physical attacks that actually make contact. Even some of the special attacks look damn sexy.


----------



## VMM (Jan 8, 2013)

Valwin said:


> they will release nothing and another thing this game will probably have a update with it


 
Why are you so certain of tha?


----------



## Silverthorn (Jan 8, 2013)

I was disappointed when I saw Froakie's 2d sprite, but he doesn't look bad at all in 3d.


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 8, 2013)

BTW one of the best things about being on the 3DS is that it will use the system friend-code and probably the join friend feature, imagine how easy that'd be, even more so if you have the DL version. I'm hoping they'll step up multiplayer interaction massively this time around.


----------



## SavvyTaco (Jan 8, 2013)

I now have an erection that can shatter diamonds.


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 8, 2013)

Is that flying legendary a bird or a dragon? With that I can see the y but with that earth legendary I can't see the x


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 8, 2013)

I hope the amount of legendaries is toned down this time around. 
I'd also like to hope team plasma stays far away from this game. 
No new team though. I want some new Team Rocket Action!


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 8, 2013)

sliver123 said:


> Is that flying legendary a bird or a dragon? With that I can see the y but with that earth legendary I can't see the x


from its forehead to its shoulders


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 8, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I hope the amount of legendaries is toned down this time around.
> I'd also like to hope team plasma stays far away from this game.
> No new team though. I want some new Team Rocket Action!


I don't understand why anyone ever thought there was "too many legendaries."


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 8, 2013)

in real life the fox is stronger than the grass and water so he will be the strongest as starters maybe I'll choose it


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 8, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> I don't understand why anyone ever thought there was "too many legendaries."


Well, gen 1 had about 5 legendaries.
Gen 2 had about 6-7
Gen 3 had like 10
Gen 4 added like another 10
Gen 3 added like, 12
I'm just rounding these numbers off, but the amount of legendaries just kinda keeps growing and not really staying legendary anymore.
Remember that awesome feeling catching one of the few legendaries from the old Pokemon games?
Now it's just like, "Oh, there's another one. And Nother. And Nother...Nother...Nother... Nother.."
There's no real legendary aspect anymore basically


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 8, 2013)

sliver123 said:


> in real life the fox is stronger than the grass and water so he will be the strongest as starters maybe I'll choose it


who knows, shuckle has more defense than steelix


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 8, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Well, gen 1 had about 5 legendaries.
> Gen 2 had about 6-7
> Gen 3 had like 10
> Gen 4 added like another 10
> ...


 
So basically a nostalgia problem.


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 8, 2013)

but he is not an starter, is there a  thousand wurm pokemon or dinosaur ever created ?


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 8, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> So basically a nostalgia problem.


it can be summed up to that yes.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 8, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> So basically a nostalgia problem.


I think it has more to do with the concept of "legendary".
I mean it'd be like if the first games established a "raid boss" or two, but then by the 5th game, you had 12 "raid bosses".  They're just not special when there's that damn many of them.

He did allude to this when talking about catching them too.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 8, 2013)

sliver123 said:


> but he is not an starter, is there a wolf pokemon or dinosaur ever created ?


chikorita,bayleef, meganium,cranidos,rampardos,tropius,aerodactyl for dinosaur


----------



## VMM (Jan 8, 2013)

heartgold said:


> It's beautiful!
> I'm waiting to see any new changes into the battle mechanics.
> Oh guys, this is the gen where quite a few older generation Pokemon get new evolutions. Place your bets.
> 
> I want to see Heracross evolve.


 
That'd be really nice.
I'd like to see evolutions for Jynx, Pinsir, Donphan, Houndoom, Scrafty, Bisharp, Lanturn, and many others



Pingouin7 said:


> So basically a nostalgia problem.


 
I think quite different.
Being legendary meant something for the first 2 generations.
After that we got many generic legendaries that didn't felt any special.

In B/W 2, as you keep moving, the fighting legendarie trio appear in front of you, like they are saying: Catch me.
7 legendaries is more than enough for a generation


----------



## heartgold (Jan 8, 2013)

I wonder how big a Wailord 3D model will look on the 3DS screen. Take up the whole screen???


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 9, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> chikorita,bayleef, meganium,cranidos,rampardos,tropius,aerodactyl for dinosaur


 
I forgot about them, and is there a bear or tiger or lion created


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 9, 2013)

sliver123 said:


> I forgot about them, and is there a bear or tiger or lion created


teddiursa,ursaring,cubchoo,beartic for bear
shinx,luxio,luxray for lion
persian,raikou for tiger


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 9, 2013)

Finally! A new generation is out!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 9, 2013)

they ran out of colors


----------



## VMM (Jan 9, 2013)

sliver123 said:


> I forgot about them, and is there a *bear* or tiger or lion created


 
Teddiursa, Ursaring ,Cubchoo ,Beartic



Bladexdsl said:


> they ran out of colors


 
Only 1st and 5th generations used colors.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 9, 2013)

VMM said:


> Teddiursa, Ursaring ,Cubchoo ,Beartic





weavile001 said:


> teddiursa,ursaring,cubchoo,beartic for bear
> shinx,luxio,luxray for lion
> persian,raikou for tiger


----------



## Valwin (Jan 9, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> One thing I noticed, the part where the dude is running in the forest, there's someone following him. But she doesn't take the same path as him instead turns before she gets to the part he did. Maybe a double team mission, or local co-op ?


inb4 you can beat the game with a friend over the internet :X


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 9, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I think it has more to do with the concept of "legendary".
> I mean it'd be like if the first games established a "raid boss" or two, but then by the 5th game, you had 12 "raid bosses". They're just not special when there's that damn many of them.
> 
> He did allude to this when talking about catching them too.


Basically now what makes a pokemon legendary is their stats. (and legend if people care about their stories)


----------



## smurgburglar (Jan 9, 2013)

they really screwed over mod creators with the naming X and Y? what could you do with that.... Pokemon eXtreme?


----------



## RPG Hacker (Jan 9, 2013)

TheFinalMaster said:


> they really screwed over mod creators with the naming X and Y? what could you do with that.... Pokemon eXtreme?


 
Well, that's what Capcom did with Mega Man X, anyways.


----------



## Dead End (Jan 9, 2013)

TheFinalMaster said:


> they really screwed over mod creators with the naming X and Y? what could you do with that.... Pokemon eXtreme?


 
Name them Pokemon XX And Pokemon XY


----------



## tofast4u (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow if only this game had only the Pokemon of the first 3 generations, maybe 4.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 9, 2013)

TheFinalMaster said:


> they really screwed over mod creators with the naming X and Y? what could you do with that.... Pokemon eXtreme?


I don't know.
3d game? 
X and Y axis. and possibly a Z axis later. 3 dimensions. 
lol


----------



## chyyran (Jan 9, 2013)

- Didn't watch vids in the OP
- Thought "X" and "Y" were just placeholders.



Man, they've seriously ran out of names? What's next? Pokemon A and B?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 9, 2013)

^ I thought the names were placeholders too.
But I think they have a nice ring to them.



TheFinalMaster said:


> they really screwed over mod creators with the naming X and Y? what could you do with that.... Pokemon eXtreme?


Since when do rom "hackers" have to choose a name related to the original game's name?


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ron said:


> - Didn't watch vids in the OP
> - Thought "X" and "Y" were just placeholders.
> 
> 
> ...


The fact that it makes emphasis to the fact that it's the first 3D main game, sorta makes the name sense to me.


----------



## tofast4u (Jan 9, 2013)

Is the 3D in this game the same as the Pokemon game for Gamecube?


----------



## VMM (Jan 9, 2013)

tofast4u said:


> Is the 3D in this game the same as the Pokemon game for Gamecube?


 
We're talking about steroscopic 3D.


----------



## Chaossaturn (Jan 9, 2013)

For a while I thought there remove the girl as a character, then when I look over the trailer again she is in it


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 9, 2013)

First, Pokemon Colour version. Second, Pokemon Jewel version. And now third is... Pokemon Letter version! Cool!


----------



## Rizsparky (Jan 9, 2013)

Ron said:


> - Didn't watch vids in the OP
> - Thought "X" and "Y" were just placeholders.
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm pretty sure they refer to the X and Y chromosomes.


----------



## Jax (Jan 9, 2013)

AsPika2219 said:


> First, Pokemon Colour version. Second, Pokemon Jewel version. And now third is... Pokemon Letter version! Cool!


 
Don't forget metal


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 9, 2013)

Froakie Forever, let the starter wars begin ;O;


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 9, 2013)

GUYS GUYS PIC OF THE NEW STARTERS


----------



## Giratina3 (Jan 9, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> GUYS GUYS PIC OF THE NEW STARTERS


Oh my god... I laughed hard. xD
Seriously uncanny resemblance is uncanny... scary even...


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 9, 2013)

maybe that chestnut pokemon is an grass/poison of the needle or grass/ground of the color of brown or of the move grass/dark grass/ghost


----------



## digipokemaster (Jan 9, 2013)

I think Fennekin is cute, I'm planing on buying both when they are out. I'm so excited to see a new generation and having it on the 3ds.


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ron said:


> - Didn't watch vids in the OP
> - Thought "X" and "Y" were just placeholders.
> 
> 
> ...


Actually if you look at the Japanese icons, they have some sort of color ball which resembles DNA.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm going to guess I'm the only one who doesn't mind the names and actually like them? Better than Pokemon Pearl I think.


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 9, 2013)

I see a lot of hate for the titles of X and Y.

I like those names a lot.  And frankly I find them to be the best names I could think of to succeed Black and White.  I mean the color names had been done to death, and the jewel names didn't really work for me.  I don't know what else you could go with at this point (assuming it would be a one word title, while the remakes are always two words), I mean you could go with season,  Pokemon Winter, Pokemon Summer, etc.  but those sound worse to me.  I dunno, X and Y sounds just fine to me, and I was quite pleased when I first saw those were the new titles.

Anyway, the games look great.  Seems to be based on a France location this time around.  I guess, from here on out all Pokemon games are going to be based on different countries of the world, of course gen 5 was based on the US, gens 1-4 Japan, and now it seems Gen 6 is based on France. 

Love the graphics, I'm curious as to what other treats these games hold, past regions?  Or at least 2 regions  like gold and silver, I would love that.  How much of an online element will it have?  Will there be a tie in Wii U game (much like Colosseum for gen 4, and the pokemon stadium games for gen 1 and 2).  So much to look forward to.  One thing is for sure, come October, the Pokemon franchise has my money again, after not having received it since Platinum, and before that Silver.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm wondering if this gen is actually going to entail a lot of Pokemon? I noticed a lot of old Pokes in this game, so I'm wondering if they're showing them to keep the other 6th gen Poke's under wraps, or if there really aren't alot to add to begin with. Which in all honesty, I wouldn't mind at all.


----------



## rupok93 (Jan 9, 2013)

As pointed out by someone on youtube, the fact that in the start of the video you look at a a mirror suggests their will be character customization to some level. Idk if this has been mentioned yet.


----------



## DaggerV (Jan 9, 2013)

Lugia have a brother/sister? 



That aside, interesting name, some many ways to look at it but foreshadows genetic a bit, which pokemon is all about.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 9, 2013)

DaggerV said:


> Lugia have a brother/sister?
> 
> 
> 
> That aside, interesting name, some many ways to look at it but foreshadows genetic a bit, which pokemon is all about.


 
since when is pokemon all about genetic besides the little sidestory part about mew and mewtwo? and a few other gen one pokemon like eevee and ditto

It's probably more likely it's not about chromosomes, which might be a little too high concept for some of the six year olds playing this game, and instead be another reminder that its all about 3D now.






Kinda like every super nintendo game used to have "Super" in its name, or every N64 be "'Game' 64"


----------



## Rydian (Jan 9, 2013)

Ohhhh, the grass one is a chestnut.

Yeah, I JUST got that.

Still looks like a pedo in a costume.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 9, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> since when is pokemon all about genetic besides the little sidestory part about mew and mewtwo? and a few other gen one pokemon like eevee and ditto
> 
> It's probably more likely it's not about chromosomes, which might be a little too high concept for some of the six year olds playing this game, and instead be another reminder that its all about 3D now.
> 
> ...


Kyurem was sorta bordering on that though the logic behind it is messed up LOL. And the Japanese logo does feature some DNA like thing.


Spoiler: Don't wanna hog space



But why choose one or the other?






 
And kinda stumbled upon this a while back and have been itching to use it   Since you mentioned 6 year olds not getting genetics...



Spoiler


----------



## MegaBassBX (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't like it one bit I like the normal RPG Pokemon style.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 9, 2013)

MegaBassBX said:


> I don't like it one bit I like the normal RPG Pokemon style.


You mean the SNES top-down locked-in-grid style?


----------



## Rizsparky (Jan 9, 2013)

Is movement still tile based but from a different camera perceptive?


----------



## heartgold (Jan 9, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> Is movement still tile based but from a different camera perceptive?


Sure is but now in 3D world.


----------



## Rizsparky (Jan 9, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Sure is but now in 3D world.


 
Can't complain, battle animation looks pretty polished, can't wait to see the game in its native resolution too


----------



## Scott-105 (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't know if that has been answered yet, but is this game Gen 6, or is it just new starters?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 9, 2013)

New pokemon always means a new gen, it's gen6.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 9, 2013)

Over 700 Pokemon confirmed by the Pokemon Company. Over 151 new Pokemon bring it on.

http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Jan 9, 2013)

Scott-105 said:


> I don't know if that has been answered yet, but is this game Gen 6, or is it just new starters?


 
Gen 6

Also, according to serebii there will now be over 700 Pokemon (meaning at least 52 new pokemon will be brought in, but more than likely more)


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 9, 2013)

I think a few pages back (or in the other thread) someone noted the number of new Pokemon added every new gen and noted a pattern. So in this gen, there should be ~110 new ones. Of course, all this "trend"' thing is not a must-follow rule so yea.


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 9, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Over 700 Pokemon confirmed by the Pokemon Company. Over 151 new Pokemon bring it on.
> 
> http://www.serebii.net/index2.shtml


 
Actually over 51, cause we already got 649, right?


----------



## Valwin (Jan 9, 2013)

Clydefrosch said:


> since when is pokemon all about genetic besides the little sidestory part about mew and mewtwo? and a few other gen one pokemon like eevee and ditto
> 
> It's probably more likely it's not about chromosomes, which might be a little too high concept for some of the six year olds playing this game, and instead be another reminder that its all about 3D now.


 
them what is this DNA code in the logo  ?


----------



## Scott-105 (Jan 9, 2013)

CollosalPokemon said:


> Gen 6
> 
> Also, according to serebii there will now be over 700 Pokemon (meaning at least 52 new pokemon will be brought in, but more than likely more)


Huh. I didn't think it would be. It seems really soon. Oh well. I'm excited.


----------



## Arras (Jan 9, 2013)

I can't be the only one who thinks the Japanese logos look ten times better than our typical yellow POKEMON?


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 9, 2013)

ookamiyoh said:


> Actually over 51, cause we already got 649, right?


50 more is plenty for me


----------



## DaniPoo (Jan 9, 2013)

Chary said:


> You've gotta hand it to Nintendo. I don't think anyone expected this.


I did.. I mean why wouldnt they do this? It really seems like the natural way to go. Heck I was wondering back at diamond and pearl if the next game in the series would feature polygon modeled pokemon. Ok they didnt do that. But they started to integrate more 3d in their games. and now after alot of DS games, more than expected. They finally moves over to the 3DS. It's about time


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 9, 2013)

Arras said:


> I can't be the only one who thinks the Japanese logos look ten times better than our typical yellow POKEMON?


Me.  Always have. Especially from RSE onwards.


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 9, 2013)

Valwin said:


> them what is this DNA code in the logo ?


In fact it may look like a partition of DNA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but i believe if that was the intention, they would have put it on the other boxes, logos, arts, etc..


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 9, 2013)

there is also another possibility about the starters maybe they changed types but similiar   chespin color is brown maybe he is ground that is stronger fennikin fire stronger then ice froakie and ice stronger then ground


----------



## Arras (Jan 9, 2013)

sliver123 said:


> there is also another possibility about the starters maybe they changed types but similiar chespin color is brown maybe he is ground that is stronger fennikin fire stronger then ice froakie and ice stronger then ground


Considering Froakie is blue and was shown firing a water attack and Chespin was shown using something that looked like Solarbeam, I highly doubt it.


----------



## DaniPoo (Jan 9, 2013)

Maybe it uses cellshaded versions of the Pokedex 3d models? Its difficult to compare the models and animations so far..


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 9, 2013)

I would imagine:

Chespin - Grass type, gains dark type in evo.
Fennekin - fire type, gains psychic type in evo.
Froakie - water type, gains fighting type in evo.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Jan 9, 2013)

I love how they hyped this up so much when you think something like this would've normally been a given.


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 9, 2013)

X- Xerneas and Y - Yveltal


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 9, 2013)

chestspin can also be an ground/grass or grass/poison of the needle, and that  other move he used  what color was that ?   froakie can be an water/ice or  water/dark or water/fight of the fast attack he used


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh 26 pages already and it didn't even release yet.
Oh I need to look for shelter for the pre storm


----------



## chris888222 (Jan 9, 2013)

sliver123 said:


> chestspin can also be an ground/grass or grass/poison of the needle, and that  other move he used  what color was that ?   froakie can be an water/ice or  water/dark or water/fight of the fast attack he used


The move chespin used could be shadow claw. Or maybe some weird new Gen 6 move.


----------



## Chary (Jan 9, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> Oh 26 pages already and it didn't even release yet.
> Oh I need to look for shelter for the pre storm


Shelters won't save you!

I honestly don't want to see another Grass/Ground starter. Grass/Dark would be cool.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 9, 2013)

Chary said:


> Shelters won't save you!
> 
> I honestly don't want to see another Grass/Ground starter. Grass/Dark would be cool.


 
NooooOOOOOOOOOooo


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 9, 2013)

is there any more info about extra news if these days will come about the games ? or magazine if there is coming ?


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 9, 2013)

Xerneas gives me a Suicune feeling (when satoshi meets him in the forest for the first time, and became mesmerized by it looks)

Yveltal: i belive the tal part reffers to talon, while the vel reffers to the hinduist divine javellin.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 9, 2013)

sliver123 said:


> is there any more info about extra news if these days will come about the games ? or magazine if there is coming ?


 
October this year.


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 9, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> October this year.


 
but that is when the games are coming, with pokemon black 2 they had magazine early and other infos early about others games too


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 9, 2013)

sliver123 said:


> but that is when the games are coming, with pokemon black 2 they had magazine early and other infos early about others games too


 
Sorry your English is pretty bad, I thought that's what you were asking.

There's no more info on the games than what you see here.


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 9, 2013)

is there a magazine coming this month with scans and othter stuff like they did with pokemon black 2 and white 2 ?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 9, 2013)

sliver123 said:


> is there a magazine coming this month with scans and othter stuff like they did with pokemon black 2 and white 2 ?


 
Not that we know of.


----------



## Chary (Jan 9, 2013)

sliver123 said:


> is there any more info about extra news if these days will come about the games ? or magazine if there is coming ?


Probably in a month or so.
We'd see it in Nintendo power, but it's dead.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 9, 2013)

The closest is prob CoroCoro.


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 9, 2013)

sliver123 said:


> is there a magazine coming this month with scans and othter stuff like they did with pokemon black 2 and white 2 ?


The pokemon site, bulbapedia, serebii. They may contain informations that'll help in you quest!


----------



## Ikki (Jan 9, 2013)

I really hope there's at least camera settings since the movement is clearly still grid based. Otherwise the game is going to be pretty but extremely awkward to maneuver in.

COMING OCTOBER 2013 EVERYWHERE BUT NOT QUITE.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Jan 9, 2013)

Read this a little while ago and to be honest I think might wait until the 3DS is hacked or when I can pick up my Japanese 3DS cause I don't want to have to wasye money getting an Australian copy and needing to buy an extra console.


----------



## Arras (Jan 9, 2013)

Xerneas sounds like something out of Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## Tekken179 (Jan 9, 2013)

ookamiyoh said:


> X- Xerneas and Y - Yveltal


 
Where's the source for this? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 9, 2013)

Arras said:


> Xerneas sounds like something out of Kingdom Hearts.


theres a guy named xemnas,close enough.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 9, 2013)

Tekken179 said:


> Where's the source for this? Just out of curiosity.


serebii,facebook and other locations


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 9, 2013)

Tekken179 said:


> Where's the source for this? Just out of curiosity.


Pokémon official site


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 9, 2013)

Xewvern and Yerheart ?


----------



## Tekken179 (Jan 9, 2013)

Ahh just on Serebii now, cheers


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 9, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Well, gen 1 had about 5 legendaries.
> Gen 2 had about 6-7
> Gen 3 had like 10
> Gen 4 added like another 10
> ...


Except now they have all the possibilities in the world to make some mythical creature that will have everybody talking just like with Mew. No way to check the dumped game code for sprites or info, so expect all kinds of crazy rumors flying around about secret Pokémon, easter eggs, glitches and all kinds of fun stuff. This time we won't have a clue about the event Pokémon either and since you won't be able to hack creatures this time, event pokémon or better yet event Pokémon from actual physical events will be really rare and with a 100% legit ratio online.


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 9, 2013)

I found on this http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_are_some_animals_that_begin_with_the_letter_X maybe xoni ?


----------



## Valwin (Jan 9, 2013)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Read this a little while ago and to be honest I think might wait until the 3DS is hacked or when I can pick up my Japanese 3DS cause I don't want to have to wasye money getting an Australian copy and needing to buy an extra console.


too bad the 3ds won't be hacked :/


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 9, 2013)

Valwin said:


> to bad the 3ds wont be hack :/


 
some sites said they hacked the 3ds so maybe they will get new flash cards


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 9, 2013)

Valwin said:


> too bad the 3ds won't be hacked :/



Ten months is an awfully long time in hacking circles.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 9, 2013)

sliver123 said:


> I found on this http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_are_some_animals_that_begin_with_the_letter_X maybe xoni ?


Though http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_does_a_xoni_look_like says it has a single horn. Then again, the did not cite their source so I cannot say how reliable it is. Have yet to find a better source in the 2 seconds of my research.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Jan 9, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Ten months is an awfully long time in hacking circles.


True but progress has been slow on both portable consoles this gen.


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 9, 2013)

Spoiler










As in every other gen...


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 9, 2013)

The deer-like creature appears to take inspiration from the Forest Spirit from animator Hayao Miyazaki’s Princess Mononoke and Yveltal is the glowing, red Legendary bird from the trailer. The name is pronounced “ee-VELL-tall.” is that confirmed ?


----------



## CollosalPokemon (Jan 9, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Except now they have all the possibilities in the world to make some mythical creature that will have everybody talking just like with Mew. No way to check the dumped game code for sprites or info, so expect all kinds of crazy rumors flying around about secret Pokémon, easter eggs, glitches and all kinds of fun stuff. This time we won't have a clue about the event Pokémon either and since you won't be able to hack creatures this time, event pokémon or better yet event Pokémon from actual physical events will be really rare and with a 100% legit ratio online.


 
Well that's true, but don't forget we will be able to back up our saves, meaning we can trade as many physical event Pokemon as we want still, but it'll just take longer than DS games (backup > trade > restore > trade > restore ect ect...) unless a cloning glitch is found, then it'd be easier. Basically they'll be slightly harder to get than the DS ones, but they won't be super rare.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jan 9, 2013)

So, I wonder are they going to simultaneously air the Anime too? It would kinda make sense to me as I don't think the Episode N arc is going to stretch past the summer.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 9, 2013)

chris888222 said:


> Actually if you look at the Japanese icons, they have some sort of color ball which resembles DNA.





Rizsparky said:


> I'm pretty sure they refer to the X and Y chromosomes.


 Of... Pssh. Idk. The x and y axis maybe? If they'll make a third release named pokemon z, It'll make x,y,z. The three axis that makes 3D. Hence the first portable 3D main pokemon game. XD





ShadowSoldier said:


> I'm going to guess I'm the only one who doesn't mind the names and actually like them? Better than Pokemon Pearl I think.


 
Nope, I also don't mind the title. I think it makes sense with what i've said. + the legendary names have been revealed. Beginning X for one, and Y for the other. XD


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 9, 2013)

CollosalPokemon said:


> Well that's true, but don't forget we will be able to back up our saves, meaning we can trade as many physical event Pokemon as we want still, but it'll just take longer than DS games (backup > trade > restore > trade > restore ect ect...) unless a cloning glitch is found, then it'd be easier. Basically they'll be slightly harder to get than the DS ones, but they won't be super rare.


You can't replace the save in newer 3DS games, no savegames besides the latest one can be used.
So no hopefully you won't be able to clone Pokémon.

Only way to clone would be if A, a glitch is found (can be patched ala MK7) or B, we somehow get hold of the encryption keys. yeah... no.

Edit: Nintendo knows about the device and purposely blocked it for newer games, so I'd expect they want to do everything they can to prevent save exploitation.


----------



## ekko25 (Jan 9, 2013)

sliver123 said:


> The deer-like creature appears to take inspiration from the Forest Spirit from animator Hayao Miyazaki’s Princess Mononoke and Yveltal is the glowing, red Legendary bird from the trailer. *The name is pronounced “ee-VELL-tall.” is that confirmed ?*


 
It's been confirmed.
I'm fine with the name Xerneas, but not a fan of Yveltal.


----------



## Dead End (Jan 9, 2013)

I've been thinking (Along with reading speculation)
Yveltal looks dark and evil, even it's name sounds like the word "evil"
And Xerneas looks wise and protective; considering it's colorful antlers and because it's in a forest.

Maybe Yveltal is the Pokemon of Death and Xerneas is the Pokemon of Life? 
And since the Japanese logos have a symbol resembling DNA, and DNA is in all life. It makes sense to me that the mascots resemble life and death.


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 9, 2013)

Please let me be wrong!


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Jan 9, 2013)

Naridar said:


> The game might be based on the entirety of Europe, with Gen 5 being based on the U.S. That Paris-lookalike town could be just one, with others similar to other European cities. Here's hoping for large cities in a Pokemon game based on Rome, London, Barcelona, Brussels (and hopefully also Budapest, hey I can dream can't I?)


jeje yeah, it's always good to dream, but I don't think so.. since Black/White, they apparently want to make every region from the most popular countries capital, well, New York City isn't already the capital from US, but I thinks is the most visited city in the country...
We have the 1° Generation of Pokémon placed in Kanto (The Capital From Japan)
the next 3 Generations take place in others places from Japan, so then, Game Freak chance the country... and fly to another important.
Generation 2 got the region next to Kanto, Johto
Generation 3 is in Hoenn, the 3° Island from Japan, Kyüshü​I don't know if this is correct, but apparently the Orre region is based in the Island Shikoku, and is part from the 3° Generation...​the next one, is the Generation 4, with most regions in, with Pokémon Ranger (Side Games)​the main game wich open this generation was Diamond/Pearl, and the region was Sinnoh, based on the 2° Island from Japan, Hokkaidö...​Generation 5 got a great changes like Gen 3, first take place in Manhattan Island-New York City (It's like if Game Freak really loves the islands) and have his own Pokedex without other region Pokemon...

Next Generation wich will make an evolution in mian series, is Generation 6°, apparently taking place in Paris or the whole country,France... 
which based on region willwait for us?? ohh, would be great a London based on region.. or Mexico City, the largest city in the world, jaja yeah, like you said, we can dream :3

do you think Game Freak will release a 3° Game from this or a sequels like Black 2/White 2??
well, some people say Pokémon Z, why not?? or will we get Pokémon ZX/Pokémon ZY Versions as a sequel?? with a new form of Xerneas and Yveltal jajaja!!

I think is too early to think a 3° Game or a Sequel, first let them release this games and then we can speculate if we will get another later...


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## digipokemaster (Jan 9, 2013)

ok that would be cool if we could customized the characters that would be interesting and i hope there costumes for holidays events


----------



## broitsak (Jan 9, 2013)

digipokemaster said:


> ok that would be cool if we could customized the characters that would be interesting and i hope there costumes for holidays events


I highly doubt the customizable clothe thing. But that mirror got me thinking about it..


----------



## Mantis41 (Jan 9, 2013)

Listen to the voice over!!! Disney have purchased Pokemon!!!! 

I guess that explains the chipmunk, fox and the frog.


----------



## Dead End (Jan 9, 2013)

digipokemaster said:


> ok that would be cool if we could customized the characters that would be interesting and i hope there costumes for holidays events


Maybe not JUST holidays seeing some people don't celebrate the same ones, or even any at all. They could distribute different costumes or outfits as DLC or events similar to Pokemon events (Maybe costumes based on previous generation heroes, movie characters, ect)


----------



## Rizsparky (Jan 9, 2013)

Mantis41 said:


> Listen to the voice over!!! Disney have purchased Pokemon!!!!
> 
> I guess that explains the chipmunk, fox and the frog.


 
He sounds like the voice over guy from the anime!


----------



## digipokemaster (Jan 9, 2013)

Dead End said:


> Maybe not JUST holidays seeing some people don't celebrate the same ones, or even any at all. They could distribute different costumes or outfits as DLC or events similar to Pokemon events (Maybe costumes based on previous generation heroes, movie characters, ect)


that would be a good idea, I didn't think about the holidays I knew there was a lot of them and I knew some didn't celebrate them or the same ones but costumes of previous pkm generation is a good idea maybe have outfits the look like Ash, Brock etc (maybe pokemon looking ones) and the DLC/events isn't a bad idea either.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 9, 2013)

imagine something simmilar to mii maker for this game


----------



## Dead End (Jan 9, 2013)

chrisrlink said:


> imagine something simmilar to mii maker for this game


Being able to use our mii's would be pretty cool too


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## ChristianHood (Jan 9, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> You can't replace the save in newer 3DS games, no savegames besides the latest one can be used.
> So no hopefully you won't be able to clone Pokémon.
> 
> Only way to clone would be if A, a glitch is found (can be patched ala MK7) or B, we somehow get hold of the encryption keys. yeah... no.
> ...


 
There is also the possibility of fake GTS servers distributing Pokémon.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 9, 2013)

The 3DS roms haven't been hacked. Unlike past game where we can unpack a rom and see all the new Pokemon, their stats and items. we now gotta manually do it and find hidden mechanics. Oh and we won't know anything about the hidden and future Pokemon concealed in the rom. lol


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 9, 2013)

The official English phonetic spelling for Xerneas is ZURR-nee-us, and for Yveltal is ee-VELL-tall.


----------



## Aeter (Jan 9, 2013)

X, Y, DNA in the logos, are you pondering what I'm pondering?
Genetically manipulating pokemon, Dr Josef Mengele style, putting them in camps and gassing the weak ones for the sake of eugenics.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 9, 2013)

Aeter said:


> X, Y, DNA in the logos, are you pondering what I'm pondering?
> Genetically manipulating pokemon, Dr Josef Mengele style, putting them in camps and gassing the weak ones for the sake of eugenics.



We have that- it is called Monster Rancher.


----------



## Aeter (Jan 9, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> We have that- it is called Monster Rancher.


You can gas pokemon in that game?


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 10, 2013)

Aeter said:


> You can gas pokemon in that game?


You damm nazzi!


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 10, 2013)

Dead End said:


> I've been thinking (Along with reading speculation)
> *Yveltal looks dark and evil, even it's name sounds like the word "evil"*
> *And Xerneas looks wise and protective; considering it's colorful antlers and because it's in a forest.*
> 
> ...


The theme of pokemon X and Y will be chaos/order and mind/body. Pokemon X will be order and mind and pokemon Y will be chaos and body. The new region will be based off of France.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 10, 2013)

Wanna see some still images of physical contact, skip to 4.50. Damn cool. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=oa6zZJ518d8#t=290s


----------



## Valwin (Jan 10, 2013)

heartgold said:


> The 3DS roms haven't been hacked. Unlike past game where we can unpack a rom and see all the new Pokemon, their stats and items. we now gotta manually do it and find hidden mechanics. Oh and we won't know anything about the hidden and future Pokemon concealed in the rom. lol


goood i cant wait i will savor every moment


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 10, 2013)

What if the  the games titles are a reference to the 3ds buttons?


----------



## heartgold (Jan 10, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Of... Pssh. Idk. The x and y axis maybe? If they'll make a third release named pokemon z, It'll make x,y,z. The three axis that makes 3D. Hence the first portable 3D main pokemon game. XD


 
The Japanese logo has a DNA strand in the middle.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 10, 2013)

While ago I seen a picture of a person and Pokemon fused together. Maybe it's that?
...


Nah!


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 10, 2013)

heartgold said:


> The Japanese logo has a DNA strand in the middle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm... never checked it. I like how X and Y represents so many things in this game.

Now I wonder which pokemon will represent the devil's number? XD


----------



## heartgold (Jan 10, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Now I wonder which pokemon will represent the devil's number? XD


That's interesting to know, would GameFreak even get a badass Pokemon this early up the Pokedex. :/ Probably some bird knowing them haha.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm wondering if they do to the focus on possible genetics, they may bring back Team Rocket? After all, they are the ones that primarily did Genetic research throughout pokemon besides Plasma team.
Can we expect MewThree?


----------



## Chary (Jan 10, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> I'm wondering if they do to the focus on possible genetics, they may bring back Team Rocket? After all, they are the ones that primarily did Genetic research throughout pokemon besides Plasma team.
> Can we expect MewThree?


I was thinking the same thing. Maybe it's a prequel in terms of story to RBY, and we get some plot about how Mew was cloned.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 10, 2013)

Team rocket was one of my favorite teams, with team Magma/Aqua a close second.
I liked the fact that they were the only team in pokemon history to go to such extremes as killing pokemon.
And the fact that they did such crazy things and had a pretty neat story.
So I'd love to see their return and to go more into their story.
The genetic theme of this game is a perfect fit


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 10, 2013)

Chary said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Maybe it's a prequel in terms of story to RBY, and we get some plot about how Mew was cloned.


Considering it's a whole new region, meaning it's not from Kanto. Not gonna happen. Besides, we know how Mew was cloned from Mewtwo's side story in the anime.


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 10, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Considering it's a whole new region, meaning it's not from Kanto. Not gonna happen. Besides, we know how Mew was cloned from Mewtwo's side story in the anime.


 
Red is not satoshi, manga, anime and games can have different plots for different characters.
A prequel is not very likely to happen, this is no LoZ! Except for r/g/b+g/s/c I can't imagine a timeline in the series.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 10, 2013)

ookamiyoh said:


> What if the  the games titles are a reference to the 3ds buttons?


But the DS also has those...


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 10, 2013)

xerneas looks a bit feminine , if you know what I'm saying


----------



## Chary (Jan 10, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Considering it's a whole new region, meaning it's not from Kanto. Not gonna happen. Besides, we know how Mew was cloned from Mewtwo's side story in the anime.


Meh, I guess, but still, speculation. And the Anime continuity doesn't equal the Game continuity.
(Anyways, wasn't Mew cloned in South America, and not Kanto? At least, according to the journals in the Pokemon Mansion? Maybe since Pokemon games try to take place in areas similar to real world countries, the region would be based on the place Mew was cloned.)


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 10, 2013)

Rydian said:


> But the DS also has those...


The as Snes, game cube, xbox, and almost every portable android gaming device nowadays.
What i mean is, instead of doing X2 Y2, they could do Pokemon A and B (but they can call them alpha and beta), just some random ideas.


----------



## blade99 (Jan 10, 2013)

lol sure hope a 3ds action replay comes out no way im ev training anything on this hope you can bring your pokemons from black on it


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 10, 2013)

Chary said:


> Meh, I guess, but still, speculation. And the Anime continuity doesn't equal the Game continuity.
> (Anyways, wasn't Mew cloned in South America, and not Kanto? At least, according to the journals in the Pokemon Mansion? Maybe since Pokemon games try to take place in areas similar to real world countries, *the region would be based on the place Mew was cloned*.)


Last time I checked, Paris was in *Europe, *which is where the region is heavily inspired on.



ookamiyoh said:


> Red is not satoshi, manga, anime and games can have different plots for different characters.
> A prequel is not very likely to happen, this is no LoZ! Except for r/g/b+g/s/c I can't imagine a timeline in the series.


1. True, but If you recall Cinnebar Island (Pokemon Mansion), Mew was cloned in South america in the games.
So I don't think this will be a prequel in the least.
2. Red is also a character in the manga. Satoshi (or Ash) is anime exclsive only. (Thank god for that too).


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 10, 2013)

gamefan5 said:


> Last time I checked, Paris was in *Europe, *which is where the region is heavily inspired on.
> 
> 
> 1. True, but if you recall Cinnebar Island (Pokemon Mansion), Mew was cloned in South America in the games.
> So I don't think this will be a prequel in the least.


cool, I'm going to visit my house in the next pokemon game.

and I think that every game is a sequel to the last game, this would make more sense.


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 10, 2013)

weavile001 said:


> cool, I'm going to visit my house in the next pokemon game.
> 
> and I think that every game is a sequel to the last game, this would make more sense.


 
The cartoon/manga tends to make it look like that linking the games to each other (don't know about the 5th gen though) but it wouldn't make much sense since in the SS HG we can catch all pokemon from 1-4th gen and in the s/g/c only till the 2nd gen, so if every game is a sequel to the last game, this would be a paradox.

And don't make me start talking about the female protagonists! ! !



gamefan5 said:


> Last time I checked, Paris was in *Europe, *which is where the region is heavily inspired on.
> 
> 
> 1. True, but If you recall Cinnebar Island (Pokemon Mansion), Mew was cloned in South America in the games.
> ...


 
1- Right.
2- Green/Blue controversy, and everything in the pokemon universe from catching and seeing the pokemon in the pokemon to battling is different in the manga and the game. In the manga, pokemon bleed and die. In the game they faint.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 10, 2013)

ookamiyoh said:


> The cartoon/manga tends to make it look like that linking the games to eachother (don't know about the 5th gen though) but it wouldn't make much sense since in the SS HG we can catch all pokemon from 1-4th gen and in the s/g/c only till the 2nd gen, so if every game is a sequel to the last game, this would be a paradox.
> 
> And don't make me start talking about the female protagonists! ! !
> 
> ...


Yes, I never said it was the same. Just that Red is also a character in the manga. LOL And yes I do know that pokemon in the manga is a bit more... *mature.* (Which I enjoy)



weavile001 said:


> cool, I'm going to visit my house in the next pokemon game.
> 
> and I think that every game is a sequel to the last game, this would make more sense.


... not true. It's more of an slow evolution. Apart from B2/W2 (sequel to B/W) and Gold, silver, crystal,(sequel to R/B/Y) (and their remakes) there are no true sequels.


----------



## ookamiyoh (Jan 10, 2013)

Pokemon Espe would be the best choice for a pokemon cartoon/anime/call like you want adapatation... Unfortunalley we have the no aging ash and his yellow eletric rat companion adventures.

2 - The manga being as faithfull to the game as it can be, expands the pokemon universe and gives a deeper comprehension about the history itself, sometimes it makes more sense than the game itself. It also gives me that nostalgia feeling every time i read it.


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 10, 2013)

oficial discussion thread:
http://gbatemp.net/threads/pokemon-x-and-pokemon-y-discussion-update-thread.340889/


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 11, 2013)

DaniPoo said:


> True! those games were damn good, but I think it'll make more sense to introduce this whole new 3d style with a new game rather than a remake. And yeah everyone screems for more remakes but they'll probably not come untill atleast a year after Y&X.


Yeah I agree with everything you said. But I think at least the chances of getting a R/S/E remake at all are pretty high so I'm looking forward to that, we'll see if Nintendo agrees though.


----------



## Arras (Jan 11, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> While ago I seen a picture of a person and Pokemon fused together. Maybe it's that?
> ...
> 
> 
> Nah!


Look up Pokemon Réburst, that's probably what you saw.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 12, 2013)

Cheren enters


----------



## sliver123 (Jan 12, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> Cheren enters


 
where is cheren ?


----------



## broitsak (Jan 12, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> Spiderman enters


Fix'd.


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 12, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Fix'd.


COLRESS ENTERS.



i disagree


----------



## broitsak (Jan 12, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> COLRESS ENTERS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOPE, LEAVE! >:
Fennekin FTW!


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 13, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> NOPE, LEAVE! >:
> Fennekin FTW!


 
Fine, spider man's gotta play some pokemon.
You know what's under this mask? (Cheren)


----------



## MegaBassBX (Jan 31, 2013)

Rydian said:


> You mean the SNES top-down locked-in-grid style?


 

No what ......ahhhhh!

I mean the small character style you know when they say you will go to Pokemon world and then you get smaller for no clear reason I like that,it might be silly but that's what made Pokemon famous beside the the cute creature and the battle system.


----------



## pasc (Mar 2, 2013)

ShadowNeko003 said:


> I was hoping that they bring back the buddy pokemon like in HG/SS


 
yep, nothing like a Porygon 2 following your around everywhere.

Besides... that new protagonist/player characters... don't they look kinda childish ? (in comparison to anyhing pre black&white )

Seems like its gonna be the fox starter this time.

Red: Glurak
Gold: Chikorita
X:      Teh Fox


----------



## porkiewpyne (Mar 2, 2013)

pasc said:


> Besides... that new protagonist/player characters... don't they look kinda childish ? (in comparison to anyhing pre black&white )


I think it all lies in perception. With the introduction of 3D models in place of sprites, we subconsciously associate the OW models with measurements of a real person of that age group when in fact the models are chibified/SuperDeformed imho. At least that is how I see it XD


----------



## pasc (Mar 3, 2013)

Its not just this... he has a "ohhhh cute ...." face. Where is ma serious look ?

After all Pkmn is serious business !


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 3, 2013)

pasc said:


> Its not just this... he has a "ohhhh cute ...." face. Where is ma serious look ?
> 
> After all Pkmn is serious business !


 
Now I want a kirby game where each bad guy is a pokemon.


----------

